# New lights Coming



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

M-Tiger Sports lighting systems.

www.rakclighting.com

Sneak Peek of what's coming. As promised, I would find lights worthy of filling the role of actually affordable but not junk, has support and so on. Lights from a brand that has a solid history and some actual unique designs. And these are just the MTB product line. USB lights, headlamps and flashlights will be coming soon as well. This brand is the actual oem manufacturer (not every piece contracted out or bought from other suppliers) so updates/changes in some areas can be done fairly quickly.

More details to come, in true MTBR style I run all through my sphere and other test equipment etc.

-Lights use band mount standard, will include gopro mount adapter
-wireless remote system (wired remote version is available, if enough requested we can get both)
-changeable optics (we will have them factory set up to what was requested 99.9% of the time previously)
- larger battery packs for the larger lights, not restricted to 4 cell only
-5000k Cree XM-L2 U3
-Entire back side of lights are large fins running laterally

More pics to come

M Tiger Sports DS 1800 lumens, 2 emitter, price around $160
1634 lumens actual
Weight 74g










M Tiger Sports Theia 2800 lumens, 3 emitter, price around $185
2641 lumens actual
Weight 88g









M tiger Sports Hyperion 3500 lumens, 4 emitter, price around $225
3107 lumens (light was too wide for proper set up in sphere, so lumens are likely 3200-3300)
Weight 108g









Www.rakclighting.com

More pics soon but extra pics are ones they sent showing remote and gopro mount adapter. Gopro handlebar mount I convinced them to put on the to-do list.










As always we will be taking care of all customer service (including warranties) on site for them.

Please keep thread on topic and respectful.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Current draw of mtigersports mountain bike lights (Amps):

Hyperion: 5.4, 2.9, 1.4, 0.6

Theia: 3.6, 2.1, 1.0, 0.3

DS: 2.2, 1.5, 0.9, 0.5

Optics are somewhat common (us regulars here recognize them). Beams say 15, 30, 45, 60. They are the ones with 4 little tabs that lock onto the emitter base (pic below). 15/30 mix is what will be fitted. DS one of each, Theia 2x15 1x30, hyperion 2 of each.

All battery packs are flat style with heavy duty pouches. Wide velcro to secure them closed. Finally, backpack/jersey pocket flat battery packs.

All packs use Samsung cells (confirmed)

All packs are cross compatible between lights

Use threaded style connectors so yes, MS style will work with them. Wire used is much more flexible and "soft" as well as internally shielded.

Battery Pack Weights

DS 4 cell: 256g
Theia 6 cell: 372g
Hyperion 8 cell: 484g


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Subscribed.
Any idea on time frame? Looking to pull the trigger on a new light for the season shortly.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Pre-orders opening soon. Will probably be end of month, early November by the time they get to us. We had changes made (gopro adapter which they had already designed but not produced yet and LED spec change to 5000k) from normal OEM specs, so extra bit of time to get produced and to us.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Interesting looking light-head design. Look forward to seeing a little more information on these lights.
Mole


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Are those the prices for a kit (including battery) or just the lighthead?

Looks very promising.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Estimate on pricing for full kits, may be a little higher but within $10.

Oh and packs use Samsung cells, not some random cheap cells.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Will be interesting to see how the wireless remote works. Just looking at the 4-up in your hand, there doesn't look to be a lot of metal. I can't help but wonder how hot these are going to get. Still, I like the idea of a 4-straight-in-line LED configuration. Can't wait to hear the weights of the different lamps.

What kind of connectors can we expect? 

I'm going to assume that you are going to be selling different optics for these as well. I'm not a big fan of the "honeycomb" type flood lenses. A standard flood lens would likely be better.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Pics arent in my hand, thats engineer at the factory. I have a ds and theia on way to play with till full shipment is ready.

IIRC MS style connectors, otherwise threaded version. They use both depending on the product (headlamp is threaded)

And material thickness isnt so much an issue as surface area. Dont think these will get any hotter than any other light. But we will see. Better surface spread than round ones at least.

Thats just sample layout for optics. Ive changed that already 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

There's a Carclo triple optic in that picture, does it belong to a bike light?

Do those lights have the led's mounted on stars?

Will the optics be easily swapped?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

arc said:


> There's a Carclo triple optic in that picture, does it belong to a bike light?
> 
> Do those lights have the led's mounted on stars?
> 
> Will the optics be easily swapped?


they could be used in a bike light. But like me they do more than play with bike lights . I have a bunch of carclo triple and quad optics (2 S+, red and blue that are triples lol)

As for details like stars, dont know yet but not something most are concerned with vs having a single PCB for all emitters together. Highly doubt their on stars.

And as I mentioned earlier, I dont hav3 one in hand just yet, be here in a few days.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

RAKC Ind said:


> they could be used in a bike light. But like me they do more than play with bike lights . I have a bunch of carclo triple and quad optics (2 S+, red and blue that are triples lol)
> 
> As for details like stars, dont know yet but not something most are concerned with vs having a single PCB for all emitters together. Highly doubt their on stars.
> 
> ...


I thought that there was a light you didn't mention, the one to the right of the remote. Or is that something else?

Two Carclo sized lights on the helmet would be awesome. I spotted some Nichia 219BT 90 cri emitters on sale for a buck a piece, just need to find a host for them before they sell out.

I'm hoping for stars on the new lights, so tired of xml2 lights and want to experiment with something else.

Are these lights a new brand you are starting up or is someone else already selling them?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

No one is selling them yet, they are brand new. Existing brand manufacturer, these are their new MTB lights.

A small carclo triple would be awesome bar light but not so sure about helmet light, too little throw IME. I had an old mj880 clone i converted to dual triples on the frosted spot optic that was nice.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

RAKC Ind said:


> ....A small carclo triple would be awesome bar light but not so sure about helmet light, too little throw IME.


A bit off topic, but the lights I made with the small form factor Carclo optics had little throw with XPG emitters. Actually none of the light designs I made (3 of them) using Carclo optics had a decent beam. All flood and beyond ~50 feet there was not much light.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Looking forward to hearing/seeing more on these lights. I assume they will also be available as light head only too. 

-Garry


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Light head only I dont know about yet. Won't be at first but possibly in the future. Light head only has never been popular. Ill post up if they become available.

Pre-orders are open, working on getting detailed specs posted for all of them. Got the ok to do a good discount (15%) for Pre-orders and pricing is what I thought it would be.

https://www.rakclighting.com/collections/mountain-bike

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

RAKC Ind said:


> Light head only I dont know about yet. Won't be at first but possibly in the future. Light head only has never been popular. Ill post up if they become available.
> 
> Pre-orders are open, working on getting detailed specs posted for all of them. Got the ok to do a good discount (15%) for Pre-orders and pricing is what I thought it would be.
> 
> ...


Awesome to see new lights on the market. Do you offer a kit with a lighter 2 cell battery and helmet battery mount for a helmet setup?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

We're working on those things. We dont have control of all of whats available right this minute. 2 cell packs with helmet mounting ability is "custom" variation we are working on.

The wireless remote, gopro mounts and different emitters were the main points we worried about first.

Small battery pack for helmet use will come soon, just not quite yet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice lights, the brand is quite popular in Europe, they have been around for some years. High quality lights, no cheap China-stuff.
Some info can be found on their homepage:

Products List


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

That two lens 1800 lumen sounds competitive. 
I probably paid $80 for a 750 lu but not likely that battery life as mine is not a remote battery pack.
It appears dollar for dollar, you'll have an enticing market and hopefully some happy reviewers to get the snowball rolling.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Interesting light design. I'm very curious how they look internaly. Good they have wireless remote. Good find!

BTW. I've seen battery packs advertized as Samsung cells. Wondering exactly which ones since the calculations gives me 2800mAh per cell. The only ones I know are ICR18650-28A the 4.3V cells. Would be interesting if they are really using that voltage.

Also by watching output graph they are very likely using regulated constant power driver which radicaly steps down at some point. This is tipicaly for regulated drivers. Of course I might be wrong, though.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Wire said:


> Nice lights, the brand is quite popular in Europe, they have been around for some years. High quality lights, no cheap China-stuff.
> Some info can be found on their homepage:
> 
> Products List


Thanks Wire. Nice to see some good feedback from EU users, makes me feel more comfortable bringing them into the US.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok all of my set has arrived. Wired remote versions but Im ok with that.

First I decided to try the headlamp (no a thing for most here, but wanted one since we camp and such). Had to change the power steering pump in my CRV. Their normal tint spec for this light isnt bad at all. Not as warm as I prefer normally but for a 700 lumen headlamp its quite nice and not blinding.

Then took a quick couple pics of the triple emitter version, Theia. Thing is really light and the entire rear of the light you see is huge fins.

Ill work on getting tests and all that fun stuff done over the next few days. Posted specs for just messing around seem fairly accurate except Theia accidentally says 3000, think its more around 2400-2500ish.

Final pic is just everything in the case (the DS)









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

Definitely interested in these lights. Can you answer a couple of questions please:

Are the honeycomb looking lights the flood flights? If so, would I expect the Hyperion to have more throw than the Theia, but both having the same kind of close range glow? I thought I read above that you were not using the honeycomb lens.

Will you have any pictures of the lights in action outside anytime soon?

How long will your pre-order deal of 15% off last? These lights seem to be exactly what I need, but would like to see them in action first.

Are the published weights on the mTiger website close for these? For only $20 more, the bigger light and battery of the Hyperion would be great. I want to use this as a helmet light, so weight is important.

It looks like the lumen values on the mTiger website graphs are more appropriate than what is on the box. Any chance you will be able to test that to see if it is true?

Thanks - BS


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Literally everything you asked about will be answered over the next several days including lumen output. Beam shots, ride video, detailed specs, everything. Pre-orders only good till first shipment arrives in a couple weeks

90% of all info will be put into the first 2 posts of the thread for easy reference.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

When possible can you compare size of the three emitter to say an ituo 3 emitter Light. This looks smaller and lighter to me based on the photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Is a fair bit lighter, but slightly taller and wider (the extra "fins" around the perimeter).

Ill do a side by side of it, xp3 and xs tomorrow (as well as ds, xp2, x2)

Did put lumen numbers and weights in the OP.

Got really cold and windy really fast this evening so didnt get to pics of lights mounted and such. Time to dig out cool weather gear.

Here is a pic though of the wireless version. The wireless controller replaces the wired remote then of course you have wireless remote to put anywhere.

Remotes both ways are 2 button, up and down through 4 modes.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok here is the Theia, XP3 and XS together









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I'd be interested in a lighthead only option.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> I'd be interested in a lighthead only option.


Which one are you looking at???
Mole


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm interested to hear how the UI works- It looks like 4 levels + flash, but not sure how you go from one to the other and if you can program them.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> QUOTE=Ofroad'bent;13392106]I'm interested to hear how the UI works- It looks like 4 levels + flash, but not sure how you go from one to the other and if you can program them.


Me too! I've seen no mention of programmability so assume it's just presets (100%/75%/50%/25%/flash from the MTiger website which doesn't match their bar graphs of preset output levels so?). Nicely spaced preset levels is OK with me, especially if the +/- on the wireless remote means you can scroll up and down. Battery weights?, current draw?, thermal protection type and resistance to heat buildup? After seeing the excellent sphere results will have to impatiently wait for full specs. Can feel an itch in my "add to cart" finger.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Quick answers to the UI

No programming

Flash is hidden, only accessible from off

Buttons are up and down through the 4 modes, either one will turn lights on/off

DO NOT do what I accidentally did, plug DS into theia/hyperion remote..... have a new resistor on the way to fix that remote lol. Remotes all look the same, but are labelled as to which light.

Got my gopro stem mounts machined to correct tolerances, DS on the stem, Theia on the helmet (for the new ppl, yeap I role just the opposite of the norm, more power on the lid)

Sorry Mole, gonna have to "weight" . Packs are pretty normal weights considering cell counts.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Is that an aftermarket bag holding bats?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

No thats the pouch they come in. Flat 18650 packs. Finally ones that are more hydropack/jersey pocket friendly lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Interesting lights. Have you tested their heat shedding capabilities? Beam pattern?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Im playing with them dont worry 

Havent managed to cause one to kick down yet with air moving at all (its pretty cool here so any air flow is enough), haven't made it as far as letting one sit to see how it behaves yet.

And beam pattern is subjective, they use optics that can be changed. I happened to have some already so I could tweak to make sure my requested specs give the beam I expected.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

RAKC Ind said:


> Quick answers to the UI
> 
> No programming
> 
> ...


4 levels is fine, especially if you can go up and down. Hidden flash is perfect.
Just not sure how low the low is- there seem to be different specs on different sites.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Sub


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Which lamp is going to have the best throw for helmet use? Is the four emitter lamp overkill on the helmet with a bt40 clone on the bars? Is it too heavy? If it’s really less than 50g heavier than the 2 emitter unit, I don’t see weight as an issue. Obviously I’ll have to run a cord to the battery in my pack. Thanks for your help.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

@GJHS- I CANT OVER HEAT THEM lol!
Seems thermal protection is set near 85C. Hyperion @70F left sitting on my desk for 30 minutes head hit 201F, no step down, just hung out there. Theia was about the same. DS on my bike, temps about 55F, I could hold it 10 minutes later (sitting in my garage)

These things are right up Mole's alley. I can't overheat them to thermal step down without a hot, sunny day, which those are over for the year

Posted pics and spec details on second OP. All the battery pack details, current draws, optics.

Pic is an accessory they have, tiny "backpack" for the battery packs. Will get some at some point after I try one and see what all its useful for.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> Which lamp is going to have the best throw for helmet use? Is the four emitter lamp overkill on the helmet with a bt40 clone on the bars? Is it too heavy? If it's really less than 50g heavier than the 2 emitter unit, I don't see weight as an issue. Obviously I'll have to run a cord to the battery in my pack. Thanks for your help.


Since all lights have the same optics more or less, max throw comes down to lumens.

I actually plan to try the Hyperion on the helmet, weighs the same as either of my triples ( XP3) which is what I have been using for my helmet for some time now.

How much you need is personal preference though. Some will find the DS enough, others would find the Hyperion more fitting for what they ride.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> QUOTE=RAKC Ind
> @GJHS- I CANT OVER HEAT THEM lol!
> Seems thermal protection is set near 85C. Hyperion @70F left sitting on my desk for 30 minutes head hit 201F, no step down, just hung out there.


If you accidently touch that it will leave a mark!
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> If you accidently touch that it will leave a mark!


+1 on that.

I would not want a light that can get that hot.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

That temp was a reading in the center of the back fins. Outermost surfaces on top were around 180F. I touched the head several times throughout and no burns. Though my hands are likely more heat resistant than most.

And that too was the 3200 lumen light with no air flow for almost 20 minutes to get THAT hot. I could lay my hand on the DS after 10 minutes no air flow (but in the 50s Fahrenheit )

Didnt think to take a still pic or 2 but got some video from tonight's ride. Worked GREAT. Trails I rode are newer and half are just completed sections I had never ridden so I was riding easy/rolling everything the first lap. Second lap (no camera) as always I could read my lines ahead with power being on the helmet and hit a couple smaller drops and several rollers. Not a step above or below any other matching light combo but the 2 button remotes are really nice. As is no flash before turning off.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

$25 for 1k more lumens & only 14 more grams. Theia could be a real winner. Finning looks like more machining than the average light.


----------



## B3nnyH (Aug 17, 2016)

Any ETA on when preorders will ship out?


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Repeat/follow up question. I’m ab to place my order. I need help choosing between the Hyperion and the Theia. My gut says go big, but I don’t have any experience with lights this large or bright. Are there any major disadvantages to the Hyperion? 

I currently use two 680 lumen cygolites, which are not bright enough to ride fast. I’m replacing the bar light with a bt40 and the helmet light with the rakc. Thanks.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The only difference between the 2 are lumens (and light head size/weight) and battery pack. Everything is literally the same beyond that.

Thats why I replied your down to preference based on what you ride. If you ride tight and twisty wooded trails the hyperion is going to be insane overkill.

I road last night with the Mtiger sports Theia on the helmet in tight and twisty, highest I went was level 3 on second lap for a short time and that was hitting small drops and rollers at speed. First lap just cruising was low or medium on both the entire ride.

If you ride where you have a line of site (and trails allow speed to match) of 50-75 yds or more for much of the ride then Mtigersports Hyperion would become useful.

Thats the thing, people can give you ideas and examples of what they use and why, hard to tell you "yes you need this specific lumens and beam pattern".

Thats my thoughts. With a 1600 rated (1300ish actual) bar light, I dont see a reason to need more than a Theia and doubt youll use more than the level 3.

Hope that helps.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Tell me more...*

I'm thinking about buying one of these but I need some more info. Interested in the Hyperion. What's the weight comparison between it and the ITUO XP3?  What are the mounting options. Would be nice if there is a Gopro type mount ( or Vancbiker mount compatible ). 

When ordering is there going to be a place where you can choose which optics you want? Likely I'll want all spots but I'll order a couple floods as well.

Last question, this was asked by others but not sure there was an answer; Is there going to be a "lighthead only" option when ordering?

On a side note, I've noticed more lamps now are starting to use the goofy threaded connectors. How nice it would be if someone started to sell an adapter that connects to both the threaded and non-threaded. I'm actually thinking of taking one of my cheap Solarstorm type batteries, cutting off the female side and splicing in a Magicshine type connecter. It won't look pretty but it should work. Ehh...FWIW, I've been using the XP3 threaded connector with a standard MS type for over a year and have never had an accidental disconnection. Maybe I'll just forget the adapter idea for now.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Cat-man-do said:


> I'm thinking about buying one of these but I need some more info. Interested in the Hyperion. What's the weight comparison between it and the ITUO XP3?  What are the mounting options. Would be nice if there is a Gopro type mount ( or Vancbiker mount compatible ).
> 
> When ordering is there going to be a place where you can choose which optics you want? Likely I'll want all spots but I'll order a couple floods as well.
> 
> ...


Details on your first questions are in the OP. XP3 weighs 110g IIRC. Gopro adapters they just started production when I asked about mount options. That's why the only gopro adapter picture is one that's not anodized.

Optics not for a while, optics have never been a manufacturer supplied matter, we sourced those ourselves and offered all that at our own expense. Wont be done (not for free, these optics are way more expensive) with these lights but once we can source the optics, options will be available.

Light head only option is not available normally from them. It was being discussed thats why there hasnt been amln answer yet. There is so little interest in light head only options. We will probably have them in the future, just not right now.

The connector matter, as I said earlier in the thread, work fine with MS connectors, however nut wont work at all with these ones (same end as SS threaded, just much better quality wire). Truly MS style connectors are dying out. Some cheap stuff, seem glowworm and gemini are all that's left. MS doesnt even look like they used them anymore.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

So I went for the overkill Hyperion. I justified it thinking my wife can use it on her dirt bike too. Tnx


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Funny you should mention dirt bikes. They make lights for that purpose as well (12v capable)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Are stock lenses somewhat similar to those 15,45,60 lenses at LEDDNA? I mean both has some sort of legs to fit over XM-L2 leds base. I've got one set of those LEDDNA and can measure dimensions if needed in order to see if they fit (for any reason).


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Those are the ones used but there are many more options than just those 3. Those 3 are what came in my samples. But their ratings for angles are a bit off. The 45 is actually 25-30, the 60 is actually about 45. Ellipitical versions are available too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Good to know. It is nice to have so many options in order to set desired beam pattern.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

We wont have options available for a little while yet. Their expensive optics. So the "15" and "30" combo are the ones installed from the factory. 

The 45s really spread the light out (very wide flood), not a popular beam pattern. But I will get them as soon as possible for those that want them, along with other optics.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Heres a video segment. Kind of boring, I apologize, too much new trail I hadnt ridden yet. Should have ridden this lap first then done video.

This is nothing more than lvl 2 on both lights, as I said before, hit lvl 3 once the lid for really fast segment on my second lap.

Will try to get out in the next couple days and get better video






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice video. Did you change out the optics from what is shown in the pictures in the first post? Did you ride with 3 15s and 1 30?

Any chance you will put out some static shots of the lights? I'm really wanting to buy one of the Hyperions, but would love to see what it looks like on a still shot compared to the Theia.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Didnt ride with the hyperion at all. That was Theia on the helmet, DS on the bars.

The lights I have right now are only test samples. So yes optics were changed but not to that specific set up.

Optic are something that can be changed later as well.

I dont have a "static" shot of the Hyperion next to the Theia right now. They look exactly the same except hyperion is wider since it has 4 emitters.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

Sorry, I probably didn't use the correct terminology. What I would like to see is just a still shot of the Theia shining down a good representative dark stretch of land and the same for the Hyperion both on high level.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Not sure when Ill have time to get beam shots done. Its rather cold (go from almost 80 for highs to 20s at night in the course of 3 days) and windy right now. And cameras cant do a side by side accurately the way your asking (why they arent ever done that way) so it becomes a time consuming process.

Other issue is I dont have enough optics right now to make all lights have the same beam patterns for fair comparison. Each would need exactly the same optics to be accurate.

Ill do beam shots (I always do) once I have what is needed to do so. Optics, time, and not 40mph winds while well below freezing lol.

Just for a "point of reference", the hyperion will be brighter/more throw than the Theia, thats always a given. More lumens= brighter/more throw. Its what beam pattern those lumens are put into that can change that to a point. If all 3 have "15 deg" optics, aka narrow spot, then the one with the most lumens will have the most throw.

If all have the 45/flood optics then the most lumens wins for overall brightness.

But if you put 2 15s in the DS and all 45s in the hyperion, the DS will win for throw by far, but in close you would have no idea its even on with the hyperion flooding the nearby area with bright light.

As all of us "regulars" always say:
Its not all about the lumens, its how they are used.

In a light with changeable optics, that becomes very subjective.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

Awesome, thanks. Looking forward to seeing the comparisons. And again, not really wanting a true side by side, just replace the current light with the other, like what is done with most beam shots.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Dang it. I thought I asked this question but after reading through the whole thread it seems I didn't ...so: When turning the lamps off using the wireless remotes, is there a delay? Does it go through a sequence of flash before turning off?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes there is a little bit of a delay. As I had posted earlier, flash is hidden only accessible from off. Off is a press and hold for a couple seconds nothing more 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Subscribed.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> Not sure when Ill have time to get beam shots done. Its rather cold (go from almost 80 for highs to 20s at night in the course of 3 days) and windy right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Burrrrrr!

Did you ever get around to testing the DS for current draw? What optics were each light equipped with when you ran them through your sphere? (if you remember). Thanks!
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I forgot about the DS, it was on my bike and still is lol.

Optics are set up as I requested them. 1 narrow (15) 1 wide (30) for ds, 2 narrow and 1 wide on theia and 2 of each in hyperion. Hyperion readings I know are low, sphere cant take one that wide without putting it inside.... which is what I did lol.

Ill get the current draw on the DS tonight, thanks for reminding me.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

A stupid electrical question for you. I have an engineering background, and can understand with an increased current draw, your voltage typically drops. But having more cells in parallel in the battery packs, I assume somewhat mitigates this when moving from the 2 to 3 to 4 emitter systems. 

So it seems to my ideal thinking brain, that the 3 emitter would be roughly 50% more lumens than the 2 emitter, and that the 4 emitter would be 100% more lumens than the 2 emitter, while the 4 being 33% more than the 3. That seems true between the 2 and 4 emitter, but the 3 emitter is roughly 62% larger than the 2, and 4 is only 23% more than the 3. Is something going on with the 3 that seems to make it an outlier? Or am I totally missing trees for the forest on this. I'm leaning towards the 4 emitter, but now the 3 has my attention.

And for the Hyperion, are you going to send it with 2 narrow and 2 wide or 3 narrow and 1 wide? That is one thing that I would love to see the difference of in beam shots. If you aren't going to be able to do beam shots before the pre-order ends, could we buy an additional lens so we can decide what works better for us?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

BullSCit said:


> A stupid electrical question for you. I have an engineering background, and can understand with an increased current draw, your voltage typically drops. But having more cells in parallel in the battery packs, I assume somewhat mitigates this when moving from the 2 to 3 to 4 emitter systems.
> 
> So it seems to my ideal thinking brain, that the 3 emitter would be roughly 50% more lumens than the 2 emitter, and that the 4 emitter would be 100% more lumens than the 2 emitter, while the 4 being 33% more than the 3. That seems true between the 2 and 4 emitter, but the 3 emitter is roughly 62% larger than the 2, and 4 is only 23% more than the 3. Is something going on with the 3 that seems to make it an outlier? Or am I totally missing trees for the forest on this. I'm leaning towards the 4 emitter, but now the 3 has my attention.
> 
> And for the Hyperion, are you going to send it with 2 narrow and 2 wide or 3 narrow and 1 wide? That is one thing that I would love to see the difference of in beam shots. If you aren't going to be able to do beam shots before the pre-order ends, could we buy an additional lens so we can decide what works better for us?


Assuming each emitter in each light is driven equally (appears that way looking at the current draw between the 3 & 4 emitter lights) I think the ratio between narrow and wide optics would explain why the 3 emitter model appears more efficient. I'll let you do the math cause I don't want to type it out but pretty sure if each light ran all spot optics the 3 emitter light would be positioned right in the middle of the 2 & 4 emitter models when looking at lumen output. Of course running all spots should give you the best lux readings but only the best beam pattern if all you were looking for was max. throw. Changeable optics are a wonderful thing!
Mole


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Well yes in ideal wold if there was no heating issues lumens would go up linear with number of leds. Not so in reality beacuse you would need adequate heat dissipation. Also electrical looses are expotential when the power grows.


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

So any news on that flat pack battery? I want to order but I may wait until that is included


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The flat battery packs are how they come, all 3 of them, just as pictured in the original posts. A square pack will come later for those that prefer them. Sorry for the confusion there.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Part of me wants to order one of these and part of me says, "Wait". I'd really like to know how the lamps compare to the XP3 when it comes to tint. I'm very used to the XP3 and consider what they use as the perfect NW tint. I have a feeling though that the 5000K emitters might not be to my liking. 5K I consider the top of the end of the NW line. For something like the Hyperion I thought I might like something more like 4500K but did some digging and I found out that the BLF A6 I ordered is using an XP-L emitter in the 5000K range and 3D tint bin. If the Hyperion is using XM-L2's U3-3D's @5000K...I think I could accept that. Is this what they are using or something else?

I'm also a little worried about the spot optics. I think you mentioned them as being 15° spots. I generally like more like 10°. Of course no way to know without seeing them in action. Do you know what type spots were in the ITUO lamps? The XP3 rocked when in high mode with three spots.

Anyway, I can't even think about ordering unless I can get all spot optics. If you find a good after-market seller of spot optics that will work with these lamps please let me know.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I agree with you Cat that 5000k is too "cool" of a neutral white for my ideal setup. I prefer the 4,200 to 4,500 range. 

I do believe RAKC has confirmed the typical LED-DNA/Fastech/KD 20mm (or are they 21mm?) optics fit (removed from white holders).

-Garry


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The optics I label them as we are used to seeing them labeled for a said optic. I will check but Im willing to be the spot is the same size as the 10deg narrow spots.

And Garry is right, all the optics we play with pretty much will fit, so take your pick.

As I thought was posted above (Ill have to look, and add if not) they are ~5000k. 3C is rated 4700-5000k which is what these will be. EXACT same as Ituo was. This is on of the details that is allowing for a long preorder time, we wanted all MTB lights at 5000K instead of their standard 6000K.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Leddna/Ituo optic + holder | Leddna footed 15 degree | Leddna optics + holder (modified for BT21)








Leddna 10 degree optic W/O holder | Leddna footed 15 degree | Gloworm XS Spot








Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

RAKC Ind said:


> The optics I label them as we are used to seeing them labeled for a said optic. I will check but Im willing to be the spot is the same size as the 10deg narrow spots.
> 
> And Garry is right, all the optics we play with pretty much will fit, so take your pick.
> 
> ...


If the EXACT same as ITUO than I'm good with that. I've scouted out some spot optics so I'm likely to get one of these at some point. No hurry on my part, I figure it will soon be too cold to ride at night anyway.

Rac, I happened to notice that the Hyperion includes what looks to me to be an eight cell. Not sure I want an 8-cell although I'm sure I'd be fine with a six. Actually if I get a lamp like this I'll likely seek out something like a 4-cell 20700 cell pack or 4-cell 26650 pack.

I have off the next couple days and as luck would have it I somehow managed to pull a hamstring while at work on Weds. Damn! Beautiful weather, full moon and I have to nurse an injury. :madman: I took a ride on the road last night and that only made things worse. Pulled hamstrings and bike riding don't mix at all. :madman: Time to go out to buy a compression wrap. :smallviolin:


----------



## qtzmznt (Jan 15, 2017)

Researching my first night riding setup and 2 Theias seem like a great option. Any update on the in stock time frame? Don't want to get locked into a pre-order and get stuck waiting. The time change hit hard yesterday and it's time to ride at night!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

shipment should arrive end of next week or first part of the following week. Slight delay due to having all lights being made with neutral white leds.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Tough time deciding which one of these I want to try. Three emitter Theia seem to have the most to offer me currently. Would love to pick up a DS too for the bars but will wait on it and maybe be able to just get a lighthead only later. Hyperion certainly has its appeal but realistically its added output would not really help me see any better (IMO) so why put up with its extra weight (approx. a third of a pound for lighthead/battery). Already have plenty of extra (better) spot optics to put in. Time to place an order!
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> shipment should arrive end of next week or first part of the following week. Slight delay due to having all lights being made with neutral white leds.


Order placed (Theia). Happy to see I shouldn't have to wait too long.
Mole


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm a novice to the light thing.... but could I power one of these puppies off of a dynamo hub?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

No, most of these lights wont work off a dynamo hub. There are lights out there that can be but none will produce near the amount of light that these do. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## str8dum (Feb 4, 2006)

I ride dark rural roads at typical 20+ mph with lots of fast descents over 30mph. I want to keep my daytime speeds at night without out running the beam and with enough flood to watch for roving night time critters (deer, possum, cars). Would the 3 or 4 emitter be a better choice?


----------



## abzillah (Aug 7, 2008)

What is the battery pack voltage for each light?
I would like to run my 8.4v two pack 18650 battery on the helmet and would like to run the theia on the bars with only a four pack 18650 battery.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

str8dum said:


> I ride dark rural roads at typical 20+ mph with lots of fast descents over 30mph. I want to keep my daytime speeds at night without out running the beam and with enough flood to watch for roving night time critters (deer, possum, cars). Would the 3 or 4 emitter be a better choice?


This is more of a preference, I can ride the pavement at those speeds on a 1500 lumen lamp. Do it rather regularly. Seeing as your aiming for more, your preference may lean to the brighter side. Good to have a point of reference (what has or hasnt worked for you in the past)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

abzillah said:


> What is the battery pack voltage for each light?
> I would like to run my 8.4v two pack 18650 battery on the helmet and would like to run the theia on the bars with only a four pack 18650 battery.


Lights run on 8.4V packs like most others. Keep in mind these are set up with threaded connectors. Ive been running a Theia on my helmet (just got back from doing about a 6 mile ride on my fat bike in fact) with a 2 cell pack.

Battery indicator is a bit overly sensitive (more stages in the indication colors though). Temps in the mid 30s F, 35 minutes left on level 3, 2 cell 3500mah pack, indicator was red by the time I got back to trail head. Not flashing, just red.

So you will have to watch your battery usage on a 2 cell based on temps and level used. Indicator is calibrated to their packs, results will vary based on other packs used.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

This might be a stupid question. But is it possible to run to lights off the eight cell pack?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The hyperion comes with an 8 cell, not sure I understand what your asking?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Can I run my Hyperion and another light head with the Hyperion battery and some sort of splitter?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Going to loose run time doing that but its no different than doing it with any other light or battery pack.

Wouldnt think anyone would need to run a second light with the hyperion though, well over 3000 lumens in itself. And NOT chinese lumens (like all cheap lights that say great numbers but have half what is says or much less). 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Just a heads up, pre-order discount will be ending in a few days. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## B3nnyH (Aug 17, 2016)

RAKC Ind said:


> Just a heads up, pre-order discount will be ending in a few days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Does this mean preorders will ship in a few days?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Orders will start shipping the day the shipment arrives, same day sale ends. With the volume of preorders Im unsure if we will get them all out same/next day or not. Shouldnt be a problem but a heads up just in case.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey RAKC, I'm not going to be ordering as I have two XP2 and an XP3 that are fresh this last year but I am curious on the wireless remote of the new lights. Can it be set up to control two lights with one remote? Also what's the expected run time of the Theia at is various output levels?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes the wireless can control multiple lights, no issue there.

We don't check outputs at each individual output level, that would take several days just to test that(and many hours wasted sitting here starting at lights doing nothing but running the batteries down over and over again) so I only check at max output run time. But basic figure, if you run 50% output, you have twice the run time. 75% you have about and extra 50% run time roughly. Not exact figures as there is other variables but give or take a few minutes or more thats about where you end up.

@Mole, just realized I have forgotten the DS current draw test STILL. Apologies. Try to remember to do so tomorrow. I have a bit more free time now as "Day Job" (well more evening job, being under the hood) I cant do till after the holiday thanks to a messed up shoulder.


----------



## DPC (Jun 26, 2016)

RAKC Ind said:


> Just a heads up, pre-order discount will be ending in a few days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hi - These lights look interesting and when I checked out your website it's showing "15% discount" for pre-orders, but the math on the mark-down isn't correct. 15% off $209.95 should be $178.46, but you're showing $189.95 and clicking the "Add to Cart" shows the same price.

Is it still possible to get the 15% pre-order deal?

https://www.rakclighting.com/collec...reless-3100-lumen-led-mountain-bike-light-kit


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Discounts are as marked, havent ever been any lower. It is 15% off what regular price will be.

Regular price was posted prior to them including the gopro adapter. Which then price went up.

Also there is an "*" noted by the 15% because its rounded. Some products are slightly over 15 others are slightly under.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azbiker27 (Jul 10, 2009)

When do you expect the lights to ship. I like your lights, but am needing something in the next week or so.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

DPC said:


> Hi - These lights look interesting and when I checked out your website it's showing "15% discount" for pre-orders, but the math on the mark-down isn't correct. 15% off $209.95 should be $178.46, but you're showing $189.95 and clicking the "Add to Cart" shows the same price.
> 
> Is it still possible to get the 15% pre-order deal?
> 
> ...


I was charged $179.95 USD for the Hyperion in 10/28.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> I was charged $179.95 USD for the Hyperion in 10/28.


Well seems I was mistaken, didnt think any were ordered right when we were setting prices after we received updated pricing with changes.

That said, since that mistake was on our end Ill adjust pricing for the last couple days of pre-orders.

As for when theyll ship, will not be till next Monday (week from today). UPS is being slow and won't be here with the shipment till after we leave to spend the Thanksgiving weekend with family in St. Louis. Rather frustrating, UPS is always late. We accounted for a couple days but not 5 days late.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

On 11-14, I was charged $149.95 for a DS, currently listed for $134.95. I like that price more better. Can I get that price?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Their $144.95, that price was only showing for a few minutes earlier while we were trying to fix a glitch with check out (trying to charge regular price). Was supposed to read $144.95 this whole time so Ill refund the $5 to those that paid $149.95 for the DS.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

RAKC Ind said:


> Well seems I was mistaken, didnt think any were ordered right when we were setting prices after we received updated pricing with changes.
> 
> That said, since that mistake was on our end Ill adjust pricing for the last couple days of pre-orders.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your trouble, I'm patient, but excited to try the light.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

RAKC Ind said:


> Their $144.95, that price was only showing for a few minutes earlier while we were trying to fix a glitch with check out (trying to charge regular price). Was supposed to read $144.95 this whole time so Ill refund the $5 to those that paid $149.95 for the DS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No worries. Keep it for your troubles.


----------



## JDspeedRacer (Nov 20, 2017)

On 11/15/2017 I was charged for a "Hyperion" @ $189.95. Are you offering a refund to all customers affected by the discount calculation error? Currently listed at $179.95.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Guys from now on can we keep these on PMs or Email basis please. This thread is for discussing the lights, not for customer service matters. Mtbr isnt a fan of threads being turned into this and will cost everyone the convenience of being able to reach me here as I won't be able to respond to threads or PMs.

Not a fan of that happening as I have been a resident light nut here for a lot longer than Ive been a "vendor".

Thanks for understanding.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDspeedRacer (Nov 20, 2017)

Awesome. Thank you very much! Excited for my new light......and stoked on your customer service!!!


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Is this Chinese light? 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Picard said:


> Is this Chinese light?
> 
> Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


YEP

Mtigersports

Location

6/F, South China Developing Centre, Pinghu, Longgang Dist., Shenzhen


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

I was looking at these, but no switch on the light is a non-starter for me. I don't need any cute remotes, just give me a simple, reliable switch....


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

tedsti said:


> I was looking at these, but no switch on the light is a non-starter for me. I don't need any cute remotes, just give me a simple, reliable switch....


Wait -I see a wired remote in the power cord (i.e.switch in the power cord instead of on the body). Or is that "wired remote" optional? Is that "wired remote" in an extension cable? I think I'd prefer one mounted on the body too myself.










-Garry


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I am unsure on the button, but its not an extension cable. Its part of the cable that comes off the head. No buttons at all on the light head in either format. Either what you see there which is wireless form or the pictures in the OP of the wired remotes. Light doesnt function without that intermediate cable. Part of how they can run such high lumens for their size (all the finning). Controls are remotely located with LED and thermal protection circuits inside the light head. Runs on a 4 pin waterproof connector.

Point behind it is the option of wired or wireless remote without changing lightheads at all. Can use either one. We'll have the wired remote versions available at a later date if there is interest.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

For those wondering about when theyll start shipping, UPS delivered about 2 hours after we left for the Holiday weekend. Will start sending out when we get back Sunday.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> For those wondering about when theyll start shipping, UPS delivered about 2 hours after we left for the Holiday weekend. Will start sending out when we get back Sunday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update!!! I'm off work Wednesday - Sunday next week too so will have time to play with the new toy, just probably won't have the unusually warm weather we have this week (highs in the mid 80's all weekend long). Enjoy your Turkey Day!!!
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Enjoy yoyr Turkey Day as well!!!

And send some of that warm weather this way, not even above freezing in STL right now... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok going to be 70 tomorrow, thanks for sharing Mole! Spent today (60F) taking my boys riding, my 4 yr old got about 4 miles in! Have him night riding with me come spring. He's been getting mad when I go out lol.

Located where its legal to night ride around St Louis, good chance to get a change of scenery after dark.

Not 100% sure what Im doing yet though. Either really putting these lights to the test along with my skills riding a set call Lost Valley on my fat bike. Otherwise headed to Bangert Island to zip around and play on the techy stuff.

Either way, video to come!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Heres a clip of chasing Outbound through one of the trails here in STL. Really fun, flat trails with just kickers and such. DS on bars and THEIA on helmet. On level 2 the entire ride. Was great to get a night ride in warmer weather (shorts and jersey, 63F) again. Not going to lie, I enjoy these warmer winters, year round riding season with a couple months at most of cold and snow.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok guys

Started working on getting all these shipped last night, all will be out today.

Sale ends today as well. Prices go to "normal" tonight

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Bare with us guys, entire region of internet is down, been down most of the day. We have been trying to route around it using hotspot off my phone however its not cooperating so we can process and ship.

Going to be a late night at this rate.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

YES!!! Just got my shipping confirmation.
Mole


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Again rakc we are tranquilo


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Not all are out yet, got finished what we could, will get the rest in the morning.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Completely caught up, everyone should have their orders by the weekend. Thanks for the patience everyone.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks! I’ve been touting these to all my night ridin friends, looking forward to trying mine out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Anybody get their lights? Tracking shows mine are in town but delivery not scheduled till Monday. :cryin:
Mole


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Same with my shipping. I blew up another carbon wheel so I’ll be building wheels not riding anyway.


----------



## scoppola (Jan 9, 2008)

Got my Hyperion Friday. Looks nice so far! Build quality looks a bit better than the usual random brands from China. The battery in my remote was totally dead (0.1 volts). And it's bright. Real bright.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

scoppola said:


> Got my Hyperion Friday. Looks nice so far! Build quality looks a bit better than the usual random brands from China. The battery in my remote was totally dead (0.1 volts). And it's bright. Real bright.


Did yours have the go pro adapter? Mine does not. Bummed.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

scoppola said:


> Got my Hyperion Friday. Looks nice so far! Build quality looks a bit better than the usual random brands from China. The battery in my remote was totally dead (0.1 volts). And it's bright. Real bright.


I figured someone would get their light in time for the weekend. Hope you get a chance to get a ride in with it soon, should be a monster!
Mole


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

RAKC Ind said:


> Completely caught up, everyone should have their orders by the weekend. Thanks for the patience everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hey. I received my light this am. Looks great. However, there is no go pro adapter. I need that please. Just got left out? Thanks.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

mbmb65 said:


> Hey. I received my light this am. Looks great. However, there is no go pro adapter. I need that please. Just got left out? Thanks.


Just a quick "FYI", we are only their US dealer/distributor, just so people understand.

That said, I found out about the gopro adapter issue last night. Got a hold of MTS and asked whats up.

They messed up in the rush to get out shipment done and out.

So no one got their Gopro mounts sadly. But ALL OF YOU WILL, they have a run finishing and are shipping them out to us middle of next week. Express shipped to us directly from the factory.

Once we get them, everyone who purchased (or purchases before then) a light will have the adapter shipped to them.

Apologies for the issue there everyone, kind of a big mistake on their part but its being taken care of quickly.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

RAKC Ind said:


> Just a quick "FYI", we are only their US dealer/distributor, just so people understand.
> 
> That said, I found out about the gopro adapter issue last night. Got a hold of MTS and asked whats up.
> 
> ...


Yes, a huge mistake, for sure. Hope it comes quick, as I'm anxious. Am I the only one that HATES the standard o ring mounts? The go pro adapter was a part of my decision to buy. Thanks for the response. So now, I wait. Somewhat patiently.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Nope I cant stand them either. But some people like them. Also with the fact they dont have a gopro compatible handlebar mount ready, the band mounts where kept for now.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> Just a quick "FYI", we are only their US dealer/distributor, just so people understand.
> 
> That said, I found out about the gopro adapter issue last night. Got a hold of MTS and asked whats up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. Unfortunate but no surprises this way. I'm hoping I can get the old Nitefighter Gopro mount I had on my BT40s to work as a temporary fix. Curious if the stock Gopro mount is plastic or aluminum? If it's not aluminum it may be something I would have had Vancbiker make a replacement for anyway.
Mole


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

MRMOLE said:


> Thanks for the update. Unfortunate but no surprises this way. I'm hoping I can get the old Nitefighter Gopro mount I had on my BT40s to work as a temporary fix. Curious if the stock Gopro mount is plastic or aluminum? If it's not aluminum it may be something I would have had Vancbiker make a replacement for anyway.
> Mole


Same here, I love his adapters, I have them on itous, bt40s, and a dual led clone I can't remember what it's called...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks rakc for getting it squared


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Thanks for the update. Unfortunate but no surprises this way. I'm hoping I can get the old Nitefighter Gopro mount I had on my BT40s to work as a temporary fix. Curious if the stock Gopro mount is plastic or aluminum? If it's not aluminum it may be something I would have had Vancbiker make a replacement for anyway.
> Mole


Who is this "Vancbiker" you speak of? What does he make?


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

He’s on this forum, he makes go pro mounts for your handlebars and Light specific go pro mounts. Made out of aluminum, they are both strong and add some extra heat sink I have several of them and they are well made to exacting specs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mbmb65 said:


> Who is this "Vancbiker" you speak of? What does he make?


Vancbiker is a mtbr member that makes custom aluminum Gopro mounts. Here's a link + a shot of some finned heatsink mounts he made for my Ituo lights. Nice stuff!!!
Mole

GoPro adapters and Gopro mounts for bike lights


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The factory adapters are aluminum.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

I didn't get my gopro adapter either.

Also the presale stated 5k color temp. The packaging states 6k which is a major issue for me.

The remote is non functional. I'm assuming the battery is dead. 

Not off to a good start here. Honestly the fact that this light is 6k has me considering asking for refund 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

They are not 6000K, I double checked.

But would anyone have paid an extra few dollars just for the packaging to say 5000K? We would have had to order a massive number for "custom" cardboard to change 1 number and we would have to fit the bill

The 5000K was specifically made for us only. Gopro mounts being included was also custom (part of what screwed them up).

We simply wanted to keep price down, so new cardboard and manuals didnt seem important at the moment. Getting the lights just the way we want is priority.

As for the remote battery issue, I severely ticked over that one. We'll be sending batteries out to everyone as well that have ordered already and replacing all batteries in inventory. This was just a rediculous problem for any customer to deal with 

Running out now to try and find enough batteries to take care of everyone.

For those that had to buy a battery already, email us, well get that taken care of.

Not a good first impression, sorry everyone. Ill make sure everything is as its supposed to be as quickly as possible.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Vancbiker is a mtbr member that makes custom aluminum Gopro mounts. Here's a link + a shot of some finned heatsink mounts he made for my Ituo lights. Nice stuff!!!
> Mole
> 
> GoPro adapters and Gopro mounts for bike lights
> ...


Cool. Thanks. Light specific?


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

For comparison the beam shot on the wall is theia left, ituo xp2 right

Pic of the helmet is with the xp2, the theia is on the right.

The theia sure looks like 6k to me









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Something not right there. Not sure if thats 6000K or what exactly. We were promised 5000k, thats whats in our samples. But your right, it doesnt match up....

Bare with me briefly while I try to get this sorted. This is a DISASTER none of you should have had to deal with.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

RAKC Ind said:


> The factory adapters are aluminum.


Will you be selling those separately? I broke one of the mounts on my XP3 and am looking to replace it with something sturdier at some point.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

First, my sincerest apologies everyone. Didnt expect the need to open and inspect all of these prior to shipping out.

Received some major apologies from M-tiger, the emitter issue the thought it that ours got sent to some other company and we got theirs by mistake. Such a pain in the a** 

They are not 6000K, their in between, 5400K they think. Still NOT 5000k

Being fixed, they will be sending correct tint heads (or boards for us to swap out) which will be done at NO CHARGE obviously. So those will be swapped out and be 5000k as I promised.

If you want to return the light for a refund, totally understandable considering the pile mistakes made by M-Tiger. If you want to keep them, the matters will be corrected at no cost as quickly as possible.

Of course battery and Gopro mounts missing is being squared away as I said.


Contact me via PM or email as needed.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

offroadcmpr said:


> Will you be selling those separately? I broke one of the mounts on my XP3 and am looking to replace it with something sturdier at some point.


The only way to get an aluminum gopro mount for Ituo is from Vancbiker. The Aluminum adapters we will have wont fit. Their specific to these lights (and Ituo is very specific to them)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

offroadcmpr said:


> Will you be selling those separately? I broke one of the mounts on my XP3 and am looking to replace it with something sturdier at some point.


Send me a PM or e-mail to kevinb at pacifier dot com. There is a picture and info about the Ituo XP to GoPro adapter in the second picture on this webpage...

Additional adapters

Also MRMOLE has a picture of one fitted to one of his lights in post 141 on this thread too.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Yah, I’m afraid that at this point, I return is in order. Between time lost, and doubts, I’m struggling here. How will this “swap out” take place? Do I need to send the whole thing back?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Nope, cross ship light heads. Once we have the 5000k leds in hand, you send back light head, we ship out replacement and done.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mbmb65 said:


> Cool. Thanks. Light specific?


Pictured adapters are specific to XP2, XP3, and I think XP4 (not sure on the 4). Vancbiker can custom make adapters for most lights.
Mole


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

RAKC Ind said:


> First, my sincerest apologies everyone. Didnt expect the need to open and inspect all of these prior to shipping out.
> 
> Received some major apologies from M-tiger, the emitter issue the thought it that ours got sent to some other company and we got theirs by mistake. Such a pain in the a**
> 
> ...


I appreciate you taking the time to straighten this out. I know the timing has been tough with the Thanksgiving holiday. I'd be happy to swap out the board for the correct emitters myself

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks, do appreciate it. 

We requested specific emitters and such, we promised everyone these things when I opened pre-orders. So I will make sure everything is the way it should be for those that pre-ordered and all other lights that are ordered.

Sad that they didn't get it right the first time but as long as its all good soon, then at least we know for sure they stand behind their products regardless of what the issue is.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

I figure this is a chance that we all took to "pre-order" the lights. That there could be issues with it, but RAKC sounds like he is going to make it right for everyone. So we shouldn't all get hung up on it is right out of the gate, but hopefully in a couple weeks everyone will have what was spec-ed out. RAKC was trying to turn stuff around too quick and his Q/A might not have been so good, but I'm sure he was receiving 50 emails/PMs a day from people asking where their lights are. 

RAKC, if we still haven't received our lights yet, should we just put a Return to Sender on the box and send it back? How long before you get the boards to swap out? I got a couple other lighting systems, so my case may be unique and I'd rather just have the right system instead of using something else.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Bulls:

You can if you want to or your welcome to play with it while waiting for us to get the replacements.

We are not getting boards, we are getting the light heads themselves, ready to go. So we can simply cross ship as needed, that way everyone isn't without their light(s) for more than a couple days. Makes the entire matter so much simpler and quicker for everyone. Once all are swapped out we will be sending the wrong heads back to M-tiger.

We didnt do any "QA" here, we got samples, those checked out perfectly. Lights are somewhat sealed. Cardboard around the case and in a sealed clear bag of sorts. 

I saw no cause for concern that warranted further delay of shipping them out to check through some and test them. With being delayed a week and a half thanks to UPS and getting back from thanksgiving holiday to a packed inbox of emails I made the mistake of gambling on everything was good to go. 


M-Tiger themselves are beyond apologetic right now, my contact was messaging me at 7:30 this morning (central time) confirming details and updating me on everything. Glad to see they are accepting full responsibility and standing behind everything without question.

The battery matter, I have that handled, will be sending those to everyone tomorrow morning. Found a source for a large qty of them and had them overnighted. This one was my biggest concern. So everyone should have replacement batteries before weeks end. Only CR2032 but principle of the matter, everyone promised good lights with working wireless. And its an issue we can fix immediately.

Thanks for the understanding everyone, will have everything the way it should be soon. I will probably have them simply install the gopro mounts to the corrected light heads (and Ill be sure to inspect everything upon arrival), solve both issues at once. Ill just remove band mounts from wrong ones so the option to use the band mount is available for those who want it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

I haven't made a purchase. So I have nothing going on here but observations. I can see how having made a purchase I would be bummed. However, I also see the amount of communication happening, and I find that to be invaluable. I hope that others will notice this too, and understand it was just a bad goof, and that there is no reason not to order lights. Best of luck to everyone in this situation. I see this as having a positive outcome.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> I haven't made a purchase. So I have nothing going on here but observations. I can see how having made a purchase I would be bummed. However, I also see the amount of communication happening, and I find that to be invaluable. I hope that others will notice this too, and understand it was just a bad goof, and that there is no reason not to order lights. Best of luck to everyone in this situation. I see this as having a positive outcome.


+1

I also don't feel RAKC should have had to open and inspect the lights (the main shipment, not the samples). I wouldn't expect nor want people at Amazon opening and testing/checking through original manufacturer packaging. Glad to see the manufacturer is owning up and making it right.

-Garry


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

I got mine tonight aside from obvious issues with wrong emitter and go pro mount. I really like the size, they are really light to me compared to the ituo xp3 like the programming much better than itous (eternity to shut off between trails) looking forward to getting the proper head with gp mount. Are these issues across all models rakc? Or just the theia? I'll prob order the 2 as well but I'll wait if they have the same issue. Couple pics while a norther blows in









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Also do you have a pic of the go pro mount? Want to see if I like it, if not I may send my Light to vanc to make one for...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

rad3144 said:


> Also do you have a pic of the go pro mount? Want to see if I like it, if not I may send my Light to vanc to make one for...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Check the last picture in post #1. I asked and it's aluminum. Thanks for posting the pictures. I got mine Saturday afternoon but have had no time to play with it yet (hopefully tomorrow). Was surprised (pleasantly) mine came with all spot optics, yours too?
Mole


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes but as you can see from the beam shot one is significantly wider than the other, which would offset the need for a flood in the mix imo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

That mount looks good. Are these optics the same as itous? I have a bunch of those 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Until I get the Gopro mount this will be a bar light but that is not my planned usage for the light. I did shine the light on a wall with my XP3 and it definitely looks to have a wider beam than the Ituo triple. Good for bar use but not what I want for helmet use. Pretty sure the Ituo optics will work if you remove them from the white holders but will be a bit short so may require a o-ring for a tight fit. I prefer Gloworm optics and that's what I will test in it. Always found them to be the most efficient and durable.
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> Check the last picture in post #1. I asked and it's aluminum.


Where are the fins???? Ya know you're gonna need one with fins.


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Vanc I’ll send my theia if you want a template 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes all of the MTB lights are off tint and lacking gopro mounts.

As for the optics, as Mole said, can use them if you remove the white holders. I installed the "wide spots" in my sample Theia just to check. There is 1 optic that is a wider beam to allow the light to be a bit more "universal". All the narrower spot optics will be an option once I can find a source that isnt over priced.

@Vanc: if Mole adds your mounts to these he wont be able to get them to step down no matter how hard he tries lol. Outside in the sun laying on the concrete on a 100 deg day maybe lol.

That said, Ill drop you one of the band mounts off one of mine. MS style, rear cable exit but thicker than normal. No reason for rad to sent a whole light.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Where I ride (Texas) in the summer heat and humid, I like the extra cooling, step down pisses me off everytime 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The only light I can trigger step down at 70f is the hyperion and thats sitting on my desk forever. Something like 30 minutes.

DS I could still hold in my hand after 15 minutes, I gave up trying after that lol.

Obviously here it has to be June to really test it, we have snow incoming later this week lol. Thats what Mole likes to do, try and make lights melt down lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Fix wireless remote battery issue:

CHECK

GoPro adapters should be ready tomorrow. Hopefully here Friday or Monday.

5000k tint matter, awaiting confirmation on those.

They allowed a sale to be ran for a couple more weeks because of the issues. If you dont want to miss the price, can order and put a note of "wait for 5000k" on it. Not 100% sure I will have them in my hand before Christmas, may be the week after.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

I tried my theia last night and aside from the tint I'm very happy. I had a vanc mount laying around that I installed. The output is great considering the mass of the light head, and the wireless remote is a nice touch although it tends to move on the bars a little bit.

My only other minor complaints are that it uses a different thread pitch on the battery cable than my other lights and the wired remote can get in the way a little.

Overall I'm still really stoked on the light and can't wait to see it with the correct K leds installed. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

rollertoaster said:


> ....... I had a vanc mount laying around that I installed.


Tell me a bit more about this. What version of my adapter did you attach? Have a picture? Fit issues? Even though these lights will be coming with GoPro compatibility, I'd like to know what can be done in case someone asks me for an adapter. From the pictures RAKC posted it looked like the M-tiger lights had a "pocket" that the adapter fit into.

Kind of like the Ituo XP series. Yes, they were GoPro compatible, but many were modded with my heatsink adapter and a few folks had their OEM GoPro mount break (pin fell out and got lost) or the fitting on the light got broken in a crash.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Vancbiker said:


> Tell me a bit more about this. What version of my adapter did you attach? Have a picture? Fit issues? Even though these lights will be coming with GoPro compatibility, I'd like to know what can be done in case someone asks me for an adapter. From the pictures RAKC posted it looked like the M-tiger lights had a "pocket" that the adapter fit into.
> 
> Kind of like the Ituo XP series. Yes, they were GoPro compatible, but many were modded with my heatsink adapter and a few folks had their OEM GoPro mount break (pin fell out and got lost) or the fitting on the light got broken in a crash.


It is just a standard finned mount with one hole. I had the source a longer screw but that was it. The mounting surface is fairly flat where the mount sits

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

rollertoaster said:


> It is just a standard finned mount with one hole. I had the source a longer screw but that was it. The mounting surface is fairly flat where the mount sits


Thanks! Good to know.


----------



## abzillah (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you for getting us the lights and so far I'm happy with them.


1] Will the replacement light heads have the button on the wire to turn the lights off and on without a remote?

2] If the replacement light heads don't have the in-line button, I will keep the current ones; can you post a link to the light diffuser so I can change the lenses please? 

Thanks again!


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

I think! rakc said earlier the in-line remote also houses the driver? That’s how the light head is able to be made so small? I think the replacements will be identical aside from the emitter color.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Does these optics look like three spots and a flood?









I was not expecting to use the headlamp strap, but it sure did come in handy at midnight last night when I had to evacuate my family from Ventura!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

There is no difference in the light heads, the remote for wireless receiver is not removable. Will be the exact same just different LEDs. Your choice if you prefer current tint.

No "diffusers" used in these lights. Only different beam patterns created by them. And as I had said before, once we have sourced them where the cost isnt a bit rediculous, we will offer them. 

Other optics will work with these lights but use of other optics is not "supported" unless installed by us or experienced users.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> Does these optics look like three spots and a flood?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not a flood optic, just a bigger spot. Flood optic puts more light in close to the bike which most dont like. But one with a bit more spread on the bigger lights I thought would make the beam a bit more universal. Lots of throw but enough spread to be good on the bars as well.

As for using the head strap, since your posting means you and your family are safe, very glad to hear that. Im assuming Ventura CA is what your referencing (Im from LA originally, have much of my Fathers side of the family still around the area). Have prayers from us that everyone out there is and stays safe.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

GoPro adapters will be on the way to us later today.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

rollertoaster said:


> It is just a standard finned mount with one hole. I had the source a longer screw but that was it. The mounting surface is fairly flat where the mount sits
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


??? Could you post a picture please. I could not get any of my mounts to fit including the one for the BT70 that has a powercord relief channel machined in. Did you mount it with the Gopro interface portion towards the front of the light?
Mole


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

MRMOLE said:


> ??? Could you post a picture please. I could not get any of my mounts to fit including the one for the BT70 that has a powercord relief channel machined in. Did you mount it with the Gopro interface portion towards the front of the light?
> Mole
> 
> View attachment 1170918


It's not perfect. But it works and doesn't move

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

rollertoaster said:


> It's not perfect. But it works and doesn't move
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sorry here are the pics









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> GoPro adapters will be on the way to us later today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Excellent!

I ran some light meter tests last night. Lumen estimates from lux readings match your results @ a little over 2600. Center-beam results were interesting though. Considerably lower than my XS & XP3 even though bounce readings were higher so I'm guessing for those wanting to use this as a helmet light that considerable throw gains will be possible with a change to LEDNA 10's or Gloworm XS spots. Was unable to remove the face plate so can't confirm this yet. Did M-tiger use lock-tight on the face plate screws? The three I did get out were tight enough to put some serious bend in the key I was using before they released and didn't seem to spin freely after that. No go on the last one. Popped out a couple of times before I decided to give up. Going to try to locate a tool that will provide more vertical force to hold the key head in + try heating the light up which may help if some sort of locking compound was used. Any additional ideas would be appreciated. Hope to get a ride in with the theia tonight.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ya I found the thread lock on my samples as well. Some screws were harder than others to break loose. Run the light for a few minutes then break the screws loose.

I was rather glad to see the attention to detail there. Something that should always be done when steel screws are used in aluminum. Especially in uses like these. Drastic temperature fluctuations and high vibration. Not the only thing that jumped out for attention to detail and quality either. Was rather shocked by some of it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

RAKC,

I got my Hyperion last night and wasn't able to do the Return to Sender thing. But I'm glad I did, as I got to open it up and check it out. Definitely a lot of light for such a small little unit. Couple questions though:

1) What are you doing with the wired remote? Just letting it be part of the cable and not anchoring it to the helmet? I assume when I have a good battery in my remote, that I will use that instead of the wired option to change levels.

2) Not sure if the battery was supposed to be in the wireless remote, but mine wasn't (it was free in the box), and it seems the interface that holds the battery is a little hokey at best. I can't tell if the arms that hold the battery and create electrical contact have been bent but not sure how much confidence I have when the battery is kind of loose and the only thing restraining it is a stretched piece of silicon.

3) I saw yesterday that you think you might not be getting the replacement lightheads until after XMas. Not a big deal to me, and I would rather they create a good and robust solution rather than hurrying it. But do you think you will have another source on optics that we could swap out for these by then? From my limited backyard shots last night, I agree with MRMOLE's findings and wish for a little more throw for a helmet light. Would love to get both the new lighthead and the installed optics in it if the timing works out. 

4) If you can't find the optics in time, with the proper optics, would someone who has never done this before be able to do this to ensure optical quality and weatherproofness? What are the prices that you are finding now for the lenses and what do you hope to find them for?

Sorry for all the questions, but I think you have an incredible light for the price. Hope everything works out for you in the end, and looking forward to using this for a night ride soon.

Thanks - BS


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

rollertoaster said:


> It's not perfect. But it works and doesn't move
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


:thumbsup: Definitely will get you by till the M-tiger ones arrive. Would be a custom one from Vancbiker to get full thermal benefit of mount and maintain water ingress resistance. Thanks for the pictures.
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> .....Would be a custom one from Vancbiker to get full thermal benefit of mount and maintain water ingress resistance. Thanks for the pictures.


Just from the pics I can see that the cable channel needs to come out under the GoPro tabs. The screw hole should move. The upper rib should be taller and possibly wider. Enough differences that I'll need to get measurements from someone or get my hands on one of these. Anybody able to confirm if the mounting surface details are common across all the M-tiger models?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

BullSCit said:


> RAKC,
> 
> I got my Hyperion last night and wasn't able to do the Return to Sender thing. But I'm glad I did, as I got to open it up and check it out. Definitely a lot of light for such a small little unit. Couple questions though:
> 
> ...


For the wired segment, depends on how your running it. I have a 2 cell pack (I installed the correct connector in one) so pack is on the helmet. No NEED to secure the remote but it can get annoying on root beds/rock gardens. So I would throw a strap around it.

If putting battery pack in a pack or other location where the wire becomes rather long, securing the remote on the helmet is a must. In the case of any light Ive seen (and I have a ton) having the wire dangling at that length can eventually cause it to pull out of the light head.

Remote, it looks weak inside but that chuck of silicone when mounted actually compresses the battery into place. I was wondering that when I checked batteries here. But I mounted it and tried to knock the battery loose, couldnt do it. It IS one of those things though I have passed on as over the long term it may become an issue. But its covered by the full warranty if there is an issue.

Oem optics are easy enough if you have the proper tool to get the front plate off. There is orings you have to make sure all stay in place. Other optics wont be so easy (I am doing further testing on the optics that have the white holders, if they seal easily and correctly I may just get those for optional optics) as they wont snap on over the LED. So more care and attention to detail is required to make sure everything is lined up so you dont damage the LEDs. And NEVER change optics when light has been on for more than a few seconds. Once they are heated up they are very easy to damage. Make sure they are totally cool before doing it.

I am also going to have M Tiger explore the other optics as factory install. May not be possible since they don't have any form of retention until front plate is installed. Plus the headache of removing white holders. This is something that's secondary to the current matters. Wanted feedback before deciding if changes would be warranted.

As for the lacking throw, its due to the one larger spot optic. Lack of throw from it is why throw is about that of a dual emitter.

One way or the other I should have the optics sorted before weeks end and some on the way.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Vancbiker said:


> Just from the pics I can see that the cable channel needs to come out under the GoPro tabs. The screw hole should move. The upper rib should be taller and possibly wider. Enough differences that I'll need to get measurements from someone or get my hands on one of these. Anybody able to confirm if the mounting surface details are common across all the M-tiger models?


All 3 are the same, I was going to send you what you need to get a design sorted for the guys that ride in the rediculous heat.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> Just from the pics I can see that the cable channel needs to come out under the GoPro tabs. The screw hole should move. The upper rib should be taller and possibly wider. Enough differences that I'll need to get measurements from someone or get my hands on one of these. Anybody able to confirm if the mounting surface details are common across all the M-tiger models?


Definitely agree. Also looks to me like the contact area slopes toward the lighthead body and may require the mounting hole to be drilled at an angle. 
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> All 3 are the same, I was going to send you what you need to get a design sorted for the guys that ride in the rediculous heat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


And don't have to ride when it's ridiculously cold!
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ill take the snow over 90-100F at night lol. I have my limits at both ends. In the 20s isnt even that cold to me. Teens ok getting cold, single digits ride time of 30 -45 minutes and Im DONE lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeah I’ve found in the 100+ summer days with the humidity, I go ride gravel, it’s too easy to bonk or have a heat injury in the woods on those days. I hate to admit it but there it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Here in the Phoenix area super hot 100+ degree (ride temp) *night* rides humidity is usually around 10% and sometimes less. Can ride for hours straight in those conditions with enough food and water. By the time it gets that hot those of us who ride all the time are acclimated to the heat, if your not heat stroke/exhaustion can be a problem but no worse than frostbite in a cold climate. Usually my lights are more sensitive to the heat than I am!
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

True, desert heat I would much rather have hotter and low humidity. The only heat I know anymore is our sauna level crap. And I handle 90s during the day for an hour or 2. Im from LA originally but been so long since Ive been out west 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

I have an issue with post ride hypoglycemia. Aka I don’t eat enough, so I’ve been nervous to ride on the super hot days, our woods just cook in there, it’s also right next to a lake with ample humidity. Gonna figure that out next summer so I can ride through the hot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Has anyone tested theirs in cold weather yet? 

It was close to freezing here tonight and my remote wasn't working well at all. Light on bars, remote next to the grip. Whether the remote would change brightness was completely hit or miss. Also after the ride when trying to switch off with the remote the light kept switching back on.

The remote has a new battery as of Monday so voltage shouldn't be an issue there 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Lithium batteries dont like the cold. Especially if not kept warm right up until use. Ive noticed wireless remotes and my bluetooth cadence/wheel speed sensors all get glitchy (or flat out dont work like my bontrager wireless computer on my road bike) when it gets near or below freezing.

I dont even bother taking wireless remotes when its below 35-40 and rely solely on phone app (Map My Ride) which sucks for gps tracking in the woods riding trails.

Honestly anyone that rides in freezing/sub freezing temps has the same complaints. Really damn annoying when trying to train for events. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

RAKC Ind said:


> Lithium batteries dont like the cold. Especially if not kept warm right up until use. Ive noticed wireless remotes and my bluetooth cadence/wheel speed sensors all get glitchy (or flat out dont work like my bontrager wireless computer on my road bike) when it gets near or below freezing.
> 
> I dont even bother taking wireless remotes when its below 35-40 and rely solely on phone app (Map My Ride) which sucks for gps tracking in the woods riding trails.
> 
> ...


My only real issue with this is that the wired remote is not in a great position to use when using the light as a bar light. Without putting a bunch of strain on the cable the only natural place for it to sit seems to be on the underside of the bars next to the stem

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

How are you mounting the light? I would gather rather normal way, just next to the stem on the bars. Not going to hurt the cable to have a sharp bend in it.

The other way to help the remote issue is mount it closer to the light when your out in the cold. The closer to the light head the more reliable.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

rollertoaster said:


> My only real issue with this is that the wired remote is not in a great position to use when using the light as a bar light. Without putting a bunch of strain on the cable the only natural place for it to sit seems to be on the underside of the bars next to the stem
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Here's what I've done to address the inline remote position mounting issue and the wireless remote issue (unstable). I've got a lot of these old band light mounts since I have a major investment in Vancbiker mounts. Once the Gopro mounts come in everyone should have one to do the inline remote (won't work if you have a lot of extra tube above the stem). Collectively I'm sure we'll come up with better solutions eventually but these do help (for me anyway).
Mole


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

MRMOLE said:


> Here's what I've done to address the inline remote position mounting issue and the wireless remote issue (unstable). I've got a lot of these old band light mounts since I have a major investment in Vancbiker mounts. Once the Gopro mounts come in everyone should have one to do the inline remote (won't work if you have a lot of extra tube above the stem). Collectively I'm sure we'll come up with better solutions eventually but these do help (for me anyway).
> Mole
> 
> View attachment 1171030
> ...


I like your solution Mole. I may give something similar a try. But I use 50mm stems so I'll need to come with something different for the wired remote

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

rollertoaster said:


> I like your solution Mole. I may give something similar a try. But I use 50mm stems so I'll need to come with something different for the wired remote
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You could probably use some sort of high density foam (like pipe insulation) and as long as it matched the stem cap height there should be enough room. The provided Velcro strap has plenty of extra length for something higher than what I posted.
Mole


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

The strap is not long enough for my stem. I think I have a strap long enough 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

rollertoaster said:


> The strap is not long enough for my stem. I think I have a strap long enough
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


:thumbsup: You have to post what you come up with!
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Update:

Gopro mounts are delayed being shipped till Monday because.... wait for it...


They will have the 5000k units ready Monday. I expected 10-14 days. However they feel as guilty as I do. We will be able to get everyone squared away end of next week.

Thanks for understanding everyone.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dustedone (Oct 4, 2017)

RAKC Ind said:


> They will have the 5000k units ready Monday.


That's an impressive amount of CNC jobs.

They must have an enormous warehouse in order to store 5 million GoPro adapters.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Not that many units, 5000K color temp LEDs in the lights, lol.


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

RAKC, if we are wanting you to swap out to more spot optics on the units (which I will gladly pay for), should we delay sending our non5000K lightheads back?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes I would wait till we have some sorted out. Saves you on shipping it too us just for optics change since the light exchange will be free of charge.

Should have the optics sorted out today or tomorrow.

If anyone has input on preference (LEDNA style without white holder vs OEM) post up and let me know.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> ......since I have a major investment in Vancbiker mounts.


True enough! You're in the top 5 of my customers.

Should work on designing a heatsink GoPro adapter for the M-Tiger lights this winter so you'll be ready for those hot spring and summer night rides.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Alright, we will have everything later this week.

We will get emails to everyone in a couple days about getting light heads exchanged.

On another note, its been so dry here that freeze/thaw cycle isnt an issue really. Hopefully get some night rides in this week.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok wanted to post here in case some don't see the email.

Check your junk/spam, everyone was emailed last night with details.

A couple have already mentioned wanting to "compare" the tints and send the one back they don't want.

For this reason and for those that can't wait for shipping times to do exchanges (planned rides etc) we will be listing a light head only option on the site. Can purchase the light head and we will ship immediately (when they arrive Thursday or Friday). Then refund that order when we receive the original light head back.

This is NOT for those that just want a light head set as this will be literally nothing but the light head and remote. No mounts or anything. We will not ship to anyone that doesn't already have a kit as we have enough to only exchange those already purchased and swap out our inventory.

Actual light head kit (everything except battery and charger) will be available at a later date. Hopefully next month.

If anyone has questions you can PM me here or can contact us via email/phone here: https://www.rakclighting.com/pages/dealer

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> Actual light head kit (everything except battery and charger) will be available at a later date. Hopefully next month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's good news!
Mole


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Well I figured out why the remotes arrived with dead batteries. The remote drains the battery when not in use. I replaced my battery with a new one and within a couple days it was dead again. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

rollertoaster said:


> Well I figured out why the remotes arrived with dead batteries. The remote drains the battery when not in use. I replaced my battery with a new one and within a couple days it was dead again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yup, my experience as well.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeap sorry guys I found this out right before bed last night. They had been testing to figure out why batteries were dead. Will get this squared away as well....

This one is somewhat my fault. Wireless units were untested, completely new for us (they had just prepared to start producing them when we requested them). In me rushing them they didn't get final testing before shipping out.

So you can partially blame that on me, but its getting fixed as well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I noticed the email I got said lightheads + remotes would be shipped to us. We need to send the remotes back with our old lighthead I'm assuming?
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Seeing as the remotes are being replaced separately now there is no reason to send them back. When the new remotes arrive those will just be sent out. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> Seeing as the remotes are being replaced separately now there is no reason yo send them back. When the new remotes arrive those will just be sent out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks, extra remote may come in handy (if the old one will work on the new lighthead). Current plan is to remove the battery after use. A bit of a PITA but no tools required and it's only temporary. I'm sure it wasn't designed for hundreds of battery removals so not sure how it will hold up. Still better than no remote at all.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ya sorry. This has been a total disaster. Trying to get all these new, untested changes with these lights during the holidays was a bad idea. Looks bad on both us and them. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I'm guessing you've not had time to mess around with the optics yet?
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Not too much yet. Ive had time for 1 night ride, 2 daytime rides (all under an hr) too since all this began 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey RAKC,
Was just looking at your site and these lights. The site now shows that only the wired remote will be shipped. I realize from the posts above that there are some teething issues with the new wireless remote. Once the wireless remote issue is fixed what will happen with buyers that got the wired remote only?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

They'll have the option to order the remote and such for them. Wired version is lower cost but compatible with the wireless remote.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok after lovely delays thanks to the Holiday

5000k light heads, Gopro adapters and remote batteries start going out today.

Corrected wireless remotes should be in our hands next week so we can get them to everyone.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> Ok after lovely delays thanks to the Holiday
> 
> 5000k light heads, Gopro adapters and remote batteries start going out today.
> 
> ...


That's great news although I didn't get my old lighthead in the mail till yesterday. Not in a big hurry since temps. have dropped quite a bit in the last week here and the night ride fun factor drops considerably for me once the temps. dip below 50F.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

No worries, Im checking tracking numbers if they show on the way back then I plan on shipping replacements out today/tomorrow. Reduce the wait on you guys a couple days (hopefully everyone will have them before Christmas).

Remotes are of no concern, no need to send back, those will just show up to everyone a few days after we get them.

Ill take 40s at night no problem, especially with whats coming next week, sub zero after dark....grrrr

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Just about everyone is covered, all light heads shipped out. Have a handful of Gopro adapters left to get shipped out in the morning.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

I recall earlier in this thread there was a mention of a gopro handlebar mount. Is there any update on that? Just wondering. Thanks and Happy Holidays!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Thats probably not coming till summer, we are working with them on that. We want something solid and fits both 31.8 and 35mm bars but done right.

We have the GoPro adapters (Aluminum and included with the light kits) for everyone to use their own GoPro mounts for the lights.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

RAKC Ind said:


> Just about everyone is covered, all light heads shipped out. Have a handful of Gopro adapters left to get shipped out in the morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Any idea when we can expect to get the GoPro adapters?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

This week, about half were shipped out before the Holiday, finishing getting the rest out today and tomorrow.

And of course any new orders placed include them already.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

I got my lighthead and go pro adapter. The color tint is much better now than before. The gopro mount fits nicely as well. 

I would love to swap out the center wide optic for the spots that the outer emitters use. Please keep us posted if optics become available. 

Also I'd love to purchase another lighthead when they are available. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ill definitely post updates as things progress on both those matters.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok optics are on the way, will be $3.99 each (includes install).

Light heads will be added for pre-order in the next day or so.

Will include: Light head, Remote, GoPro Adapter, bands (for those that want to use included band mount), helmet strap mount (for use with band mount)

Case, head strap, battery, charger etc will not be included.


Also, now that all the bugs are worked out with the wireless we are selling the kits at PRE-ORDER pricing again except all of it is in stock.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## derek1387 (Oct 13, 2008)

So they come with a wireless remote for the price listed right now?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes, its the prices the kits were offered for during the pre-order.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Optic swap*



As noted earlier tint of the new neutral white lightheads looks good although I've not actually got to do a ride with it yet. I did get a chance to stick some Gloworm XS spot optics in it and have to say it responded very well according to my light meter. Fit seems perfect on the ever so slightly shorter Gloworm optics but lighthead/optics/bezel share fit design similarities with the Nitefighter BT21 so extra care needed when changing the optics as the emitters are more susceptible to damage. Also like the BT21 big improvements can be had with an optic switch, especially for those looking for more throw.

........................................Bounce Test lux...........................Center beam lux (throw)
Theia stock optics.........................315..............................................8000

Theia GW optics...........................350..............................................11900

2015 GW XS................................302..............................................11040

Ituo XP3.....................................315...............................................10000

_I just put these optics in the Theia so other than performance I have no idea how it will affect reliability as the optic/emitter interface is different. At this time safest bet is to go with stock spot optics to replace the flood._

FYI, Had to take a file to my Gopro adapter to get it to fit anything I had other than a cheap Chinese amazon bar mount (center channel too narrow). Will try to get out tomorrow night to ride-test optic switch but expect it will work verrrry well.
Mole


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey Mrmole, did you replace all of the stock optics with three of these: https://www.action-led-lights.com/c...-reflectors/products/gloworm-xs-x2-spot-optic ?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> Hey Mrmole, did you replace all of the stock optics with three of these: https://www.action-led-lights.com/c...-reflectors/products/gloworm-xs-x2-spot-optic ?


Used 3 of the ones you linked. Seemed to fit perfectly. Still makes me nervous since the optic placement setup is similar to the BT21 and while this was my favorite optic for that light I also ruined a couple of emitters switching optics in it! Would advise keeping optic switches to a minimum and definitely only do this when the light is completely cold.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok light heads are open for pre-orders.

https://www.rakclighting.com/collections/m-tiger-sports/products/m-tiger-light-heads

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Can the light heads listed handle 14.4 volts moto power?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The Hyperion is the only one I know is rated for 12V automotive systems.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Theia's first ride with the neutral white lighthead (GW spot optics). Ran it solo on the bars (easier to evaluate beam pattern for me), 22mi., combo of street/MUP/canal banks/single track. Lumen estimates from lux readings for each mode with GW optics are 400/1200/2000/2800. With the added throw low was fin on side streets and MUP's and med worked great for the dirt (canal banks/single track) sections. Beam was a little narrow for my taste for bar use but since I plan on using the Theia as a helmet light that's probably a good thing. I used levels 3/4 sparingly on some of the single track but both were overkill for the conditions (should be excellent for fast open downhill desert trails I sometimes ride). Pretty good first ride!
Mole


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> FYI, Had to take a file to my Gopro adapter to get it to fit anything I had other than a cheap Chinese amazon bar mount (center channel too narrow). Will try to get out tomorrow night to ride-test optic switch but expect it will work verrrry well.
> Mole


My experience as well. Currently trying to find the proper file to do this. What did you use?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Center slot should be 3.25mm (.128"). Anyone have a way to accurately measure what these are?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Vancbiker said:


> Center slot should be 3.25mm (.128"). Anyone have a way to accurately measure what these are?


I can do so tomorrow.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

3.15 or 3.18mm, don't remember for sure exactly which.

I noticed they fit tightly on GoPro plastic mounts and the chinese knock offs (REALLY tight but they go on), cheaper aluminum mounts (off Amazon) they fit perfectly which the only other GoPro adapters I have that fit those good are Vanc's adapters. 

Don't have any of the branded aluminum mounts to check against.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

RAKC Ind said:


> 3.15 or 3.18mm, don't remember for sure exactly which.


That's about .1mm too narrow IMHO.

The center tab on genuine GoPro plastic mounts is nominally 3.25mm. They have a bit of taper since they are molded and need a bit of relief to be able to be released from the mold. Some points measure as low as 3.1mm and as high as 3.35mm. The 3.35 is mainly in a spot that has little to no contact with the mating piece. There is also a bit of variation due to varying shrinkage as the hot plastic cools in the mold.

Since all parts of the GoPro camera and mount are plastic there is a good bit of compliance. Tolerances need not be real tight and still all parts will go together and tighten up. Making adapters and mounts of aluminum is a different story. Much, much less compliance forces tighter tolerances be used so things will still fit and be able to be tightened with an M5 screw.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mbmb65 said:


> My experience as well. Currently trying to find the proper file to do this. What did you use?



















Here's what I used. Took about 20 min. but works with all my mounts now.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

As the picture suggests I got to try the Theia helmet mounted last night. Very brief limited use though as the ride was just canal banks out to a restaurant (Randy's) in Scottsdale. Wow factor very similar to XS/XP3 for helmet use. Ituo XP2 I had on the bars paired well with the Theia with what looked like a perfect tint match. Best information obtained was never noticed the weight on the 44 mi. ride. Will try to fit a mountain ride in soon. Hope the nice weather lasts a bit longer.
Mole


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Will the light head only option be neutral white emitters as well? Also is it possible to buy some narrow optis with the light head? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The only versions we carry is neutral white.

As I posted earlier, optics will be coming soon, will not be free with the lights though. Install will be free with purchase of optics

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

RAKC Ind said:


> The only versions we carry is neutral white.
> 
> As I posted earlier, optics will be coming soon, will not be free with the lights though. Install will be free with purchase of optics
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just wanted to verify on the tint. I didn't see it specifically listed on the site.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

We tried to offer both of other lights in the past and no one wanted cooler tints so we decided for bigger lights like those to stay with Neutral white for MTB lights.


That was why the tint issue with the first shipment. We were the only place that has ever requested Neutral White 5000k.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> View attachment 1175157
> 
> 
> View attachment 1175158
> ...


Thanks. I'll need to pick one up, as mine are all too thick to fit.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Note to everyone:

Single digit/sub zero weather. Do NOT forget to have an extension cable so your 2 cell pack is stuck on your helmet....

Talk about a very short ride attempt. Wanted to test my will to ride. Wireless remote lasted 30 seconds and 2 cell pack was having problems in 10 minutes. Partially my fault leaving it on my car seat in open air prior to riding.

So failed attempt to try to ride an almost full moon clear night.

Try again tomorrow or friday.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

I ordered a DS and a Theia. I haven't had the opportunity to use them on the trail but the DS has already been put to use. We had a fair sized snow storm here on Thursday that dumped about 18" in our area. One of the services my company offers is snowblowing. My son wore the DS on the head harness as we snowblowed and shoveled 10 driveways Thursday night and into Friday morning. It worked perfectly and put out an amazing amount of light for working at night. He kept the battery in a chest pocket of his coat and had zero issues with premature battery drain due to cold. 

This is great and all that, but I'm really looking forward to getting the Theia on my helmet, the DS on the bars, and my fat bike on the trail!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

18" ouch, bit much for even a fat bike unless the trails are groomed.

Been too cold for a night ride lately here, only a few inches of snow, was 8F when I finally got out today. Nothing like taking an hour to cover slightly over 4 miles....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AZmuchacho (Nov 14, 2013)

what does the go pro adapter look like?
will these lights be sold through amazon?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Picture of the gopro adapter is at the beginning of the thread.

Being available is undecided currently, if listed there it will likely be via 3rd party only.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tingram (Jan 16, 2018)

I liked my first Theia on my helmet so much that I have ordered a second one for the bars. Should arrive within the next few days.
Part of the plan is that 
I would like to use a single remote to control both lights.
Has anyone worked out how to pair two lights to a single remote?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I have the instructions now, will be up on the site shortly (and Ill post them here at the same time). Its actually insanely simple surprisingly, cant believe no one accidentally stumbled upon it before now (including me). 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Instructions for pairing remote.

Have light(s) disconnected from their batteries but laying together. You will have to connect them quickly if doing more than one light.

Set the wireless remote next the receiver/button for the light head(s).

Press both buttons on the wireless remote at the same time till the indicator starts flashing.

Connect battery to light head then immediately press a button on the remote. Light will flash on and off.

Remote synced to light(s) and good to go. If light(s) do not function normally start the pairing process over. If you do multiple lights and one works but other didnt, you will have to pair all lights you want to sync to a specific remote again as well.

Only the remote synced after this process will work with the lights. If another remote is to be used, you must go through the pairing process again.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Here's a clip from last night. TURN YOUR SOUND DOWN OR OFF lol. Seems got junk on the rear rotor on the way to the trail (road salt) and noisy as hell. After the trail I rode just before dark having a lot of ice (and me going down 50ft from the end of a lap) I kept my speed down.

This is lights on level 2 because it was all of 8F, didnt want to go dead, first time night riding below 25F and was dumb, only brought my 2 cell for the Theia on my helmet.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

RAKC Ind said:


> ..... TURN YOUR SOUND DOWN OR OFF lol.


Is that so we don't hear you huffin and puffin????? :lol:


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Haha, Im a big guy and being the first bike on the new snow I was burnt after one lap (I rode different trail being the first bike and dealing with ice a couple hours earlier too).

I dont think I was dying at that point, the crappy climbs were well behind me. Here's a pic from when I got back to the parking lot. Face covered in ice.










Heres a clip from me busting my ass a couple hours earlier. Less than 50ft from trail head (end of lap). Cleared everything including creek crossings and patches of ice in the worst places without studs. Then that flat spot takes me out.





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Just razzin ya. I'm no better. Did a ~30 mile gravel grind last Sunday. Got back to the truck and could barely walk.


----------



## tingram (Jan 16, 2018)

RAKC Ind said:


> Instructions for pairing remote.
> 
> Have light(s) disconnected from their batteries but laying together. You will have to connect them quickly if doing more than one light.
> 
> ...


Both of my Theia's arrived today (one for the helmet, one for the bar). I played with them at home tonight including pairing of both lights to one remote as per above instructions. Went seamlessly. I will provide a ride report on the pair shortly!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Had a nice ride with the Theia last night. Wanted to try it on the bars (no helmet light) again since it had only seen helmet use since I switched to the Gloworm optics. 30 mi. of multi surface (road/paved MUP/canal banks/dirt trails) with only about 20' of elevation change. I missed the loss of beam width going to all spots but not near as much as I enjoyed to extra throw and reduction of foreground light. Were I to use the Theia all the time on the bars I would either run 1 or 2 GW elliptical wide angle optics with the spot(s) but have a DS on order for bar use when it arrives and probably won't be trying out any different optics in the Theia. Mostly used level 1(low) and level 2 settings but was surprised I liked level 3 better on the trail sections. Extra brightness in the outside fringe areas widened useful beam width a little and extra throw was nice. Normally I don't like that many lumens on the bars but excessive foreground light didn't seem to be a problem using all spots. Lumen estimates (from lux readings) on the 4 levels were 370/1096/2112/2856. 
Mole


----------



## benoksanen (Aug 3, 2005)

Quick initial review on the MTiger DS 1800. I've been running a Cygolite Mitycross 480 on helmet for a few years, and it has been awesome except that it leaves me wanting a bit more light. Last night I rode the DS 1800 for the first time in 20 degree CT weather in the rocky/rutty woods for 2 hrs. My impressions:
- service/communication is great. I've exchanged the light for a warmer temp, and even had to replace my lost charger. All has been smooth.
- I like the threaded connections. Solid.
- I mounted the light to my helmet. It is a bit taller than I'd prefer (caught an unexpected branch), but the velcro straps kept it secure. Very light (as in not heavy), couldn't notice weight. 
- though the 1800 is the least powerful of the three choices, this is VERY bright on high compared to what my crew rides. I mostly rode on the 3rd brightest setting (didn't want to tap out before our 2 hr ride was done), and that was plenty of light for me and WAY WAY brighter than the Cygolite. What was particularly noticeable was how much WIDER the throw of the light is. So much light to my peripheral vision that I felt much more relaxed about trying to see.
- 2 hrs run time in 20 degrees, mostly on setting 3 of 4, and no issues with battery life.

So far so good. If I could do it again, I might consider having a larger battery pack (most of my rides are 2 hrs, and that could be pushing the battery life on high) which would take me to the larger light. Again, the 1800 is plenty bright though.

Two friends are considering buying one, but I only have one ride on mine. Any other user reviews out there?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

benoksanen said:


> Quick initial review on the MTiger DS 1800. I've been running a Cygolite Mitycross 480 on helmet for a few years, and it has been awesome except that it leaves me wanting a bit more light. Last night I rode the DS 1800 for the first time in 20 degree CT weather in the rocky/rutty woods for 2 hrs. My impressions:
> - service/communication is great. I've exchanged the light for a warmer temp, and even had to replace my lost charger. All has been smooth.
> - I like the threaded connections. Solid.
> - I mounted the light to my helmet. It is a bit taller than I'd prefer (caught an unexpected branch), but the velcro straps kept it secure. Very light (as in not heavy), couldn't notice weight.
> ...


Glad to see some input on the DS. I have a Theia and should soon have a DS that I'll be doing tests (lux measurements, lumen estimates, current draw, and optic changes) on. Agree that the light is a little high on the helmet with the provided helmet mount but using the Gopro adapter lowers it a little (depending on the helmet mount used). 2018 models will come with a Gopro helmet mount so *may* be an option when available to lower the light. I've be using a Ituo mount which I don't think are available anymore. With the 2018 models coming in soon the current models are on closeout so your friends might want to check that out if they're interested in saving some money. :thumbsup:
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

benoksanen said:


> ......- I mounted the light to my helmet. It is a bit taller than I'd prefer (caught an unexpected branch),


Sounds like there might be a need to design an M-Tiger version LoPro style GoPro adapter!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> Sounds like there might be a need to design an M-Tiger version LoPro style GoPro adapter!


Power cord exits lighthead from bottom slightly to the rear of mount attachment point and runs through channel in mount with rear exit. I can take pictures if you want but doesn't look like there's much room for improvement on these lights.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok, have optics finally.

https://www.rakclighting.com/products/optic-lenses-for-m-tiger

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> Power cord exits lighthead from bottom slightly to the rear of mount attachment point and runs through channel in mount with rear exit. I can take pictures if you want but doesn't look like there's much room for improvement on these lights.
> Mole


If you get a chance, I'd appreciate it.

No hurry, nobody's asking for anything yet and I am building too many other things to start a new design at the moment


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> If you get a chance, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> No hurry, nobody's asking for anything yet and I am building too many other things to start a new design at the moment


Here you go.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey guys, think I forgot to post:

HAVE OPTICS in stock FINALLY! I had a couple before but have all variants on hand. They are the oem style optics.

After more trials I can do our beloved optics from before, if there is interest I can get more (mainly the wide spot that was 10deg but really smooth beam pattern). Post up if there is interest in them. There will be about $10 charge to swap them all out per light (far more work than swapping OEM optics).

Also for those that want all the narrow spots instead of the mix, will swap out the one optic free of charge. https://www.rakclighting.com/collections/mountain-bike

On more interesting news:

Winter came back! Almost 6" of snow on the ground atm, fat bikes working on breaking in some trails so hopefully get some less boring video.

Runtime/output graphs are in the works as well as by popular request getting set up for walk through videos (get to see more of my ugly mug) be a good laugh watching me try to do some of it out in the cold and snow hehe.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> Hey guys, think I forgot to post:
> 
> HAVE OPTICS in stock FINALLY! I had a couple before but have all variants on hand. They are the oem style optics.
> 
> ...


Tracking shows out for delivery finally for my DS. Not sure what slowed it down getting to Phoenix (the first time) but took an extra 2 days on a side trip to Yuma and back (thanks USPS). Will try to get out tonight to test the stock optic setup and take some measurements with the light-meter. Unlike your winter weather we're hovering around 80F daytime highs so night rides are pretty comfortable. Envy you getting to ride the fatty in the snow but not so much having to live with it (snow). Have fun!
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Im not SO happy about it now, winter weather advisory just issued, have almost 5" on the ground with not 4-8 more coming tomorrow night and Friday.

My fat butt with light and fluffy snow dont mix once it gets to a certain depth, this new storm is going to make it not so fun and only one trail set is being packed right now to be ready for a club get together on Saturday.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*DS first ride*


Did my test loop last night for the first ride with the DS (30 mi. of side streets/paved and dirt canal banks/single track). Beam pattern and preset levels of the DS (stock optics) worked better for me than my Theia for bar use. Less overall power condensed the output range and provided additional useful mode levels that were more ideal for me than the Theia's low and med. settings (high and turbo too bright for bar use IMO). Beams nice combination of throw and width, smooth coverage, good power, and being familiar with setup and UI issues from my use of the Theia left me with a very positive impression of this light (reminds me of my BT21 with a remote). Will try to take it out again tonight with some different optics.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Got some LUX readings for the stock optics and Gloworm spots. Wanted to do 2 stock spots but once I got them out of the light I couldn't tell the spots from the floods and ran short of time so I'll do that later. Gloworms in there now so hope to ride with them tonight.

...............................................................low.............med..............high...............turbo............center beam

LUX/estimated lumens (stock optics):.......45.1/360......83.6/665......146.4/1171......198/1600............64200

LUX/estimated lumens (GW spots)............52/415........95/760..........161/1288........222/1775...........73100

Here's a couple of pictures using a Gloworm Gopro mount.

























Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*GLOWORM SPOT OPTIC RIDE TEST:*
Gloworm spot optic switch ride report is good and bad. Good part is I could definitely tell they increased the throw over the stock optic setup so even though I had the DS bar mounted this should be a good upgrade for helmet use. The bad for me was even though the beam pattern was similar in width and the GW spots were brighter and had more throw the beam coverage was not quite as smooth as the stock optics so for bar use stock is what I preferred. Next optic combo I'll try is my current favorite go to optic setup of dual xm-l emitter bar lights, 1 GW spot + 1 GW wide angle (elliptical). This should widen the beam a little and hopefully smooth out the coverage.

*CURRENT DRAW:*
2.05 amp in the turbo mode. Pretty low (good) considering my best BT21 (slightly lower lux readings) and 2017 X2 (slightly higher lux readings) both draw 2.7 amp in their highest settings. Efficient use of battery power should help this light run cooler (I hope) when my summer ride temps. get pushed up over 100F.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

First sorry everyone, ISP and host issues, tech here in the morning for ISP and site is working again.

Good news

Have NEW optics in, ones I mentioned I was making sure worked properly in the lights.

These have to be installed when ordering though as they are not factory optics. They fit almost the same just do not have the line up pins thus making optics change more delicate.

Most here know them, the "wide spot optics" which have same if not slightly better throw than the stock spot optics but a much smoother beam transition. Makes the "hot spot" almost non-existant.

Will have them added to the site hopefully tomorrow for those that have been asking if I would get more. 

For the purchase/install matter:

Instead of requiring ordering optics separately , direct swap at time of order is free of charge however any extra optics not being installed have to be purchased.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*THERMAL TEST (Fan cooled)*



I've been wondering how these lights will handle the heat given the remote driver and lighthead design that has a very short thermal path from emitters to a large heat sink surface area. Sorry I didn't write any numbers down so results rounded to degrees as my old brain didn't remember the tenths. Very good results though, especially for the DS. Ambient of 74F both lights gained about 20 degrees in the first minute (how's that of quick thermal transfer!) but increases slowed to 3-5 degrees per minute after that with the DS stabilizing at slightly less than 105 degrees and the Theia reaching 115 degrees and still holding those levels after 15 minutes. Only other light I've tested that's run at those temps. was my Wiz20 which has less power to deal with and considerable more heat sink mass. Typical results from other lights I've tested had temps. stabilize 10-25 degrees higher. Also purposely didn't use my "Vancbiker" bar mount as not to add additional heat sink mass so potentially will run cooler setup that way. Lights run @ maximum settings. A+ on this M-tiger.
Mole


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks mrmole! I’m curious what the Hyperion would come in at? I was able to get my Hyperion to shut down. I was standing around taking a water break after running the light for about an hour. I left it on high and it shut down within a few minutes. It was probably 60-65 deg Fahrenheit. I knew I was pushing it and not surprised when it happened. I don’t think It’s an issue as long as I’m not running it on high and standing still.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I dont think there is a point the hyperion will stabilize for very long just because of size vs output. Take a long time to fully heat up from my testing with it and took a good long time to get it to step down with no airflow. Doesnt take much air and the light stays fine, pretty hot though probably about 140-150F. Dont think unless stopped and left on high for a bit there is any temp someone would be really wanting to be on a bike at night that would cause these lights to step down during use.

Ill get some more pics of the fins, try to show them better.

For those that dont have one, these literally have more finned surface area than any bike light there vs the size and output of each light. Saves on fancy drivers to keep the lights from constantly overheating.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

Mole, what distance do you measure your lux at, and with what device?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Outbound said:


> Mole, what distance do you measure your lux at, and with what device?


Inexpensive lux meter modeled by Julius the cat!








I use 2 meters because that matched the way it (bounce test) was done in the MTBR light tests which is what most people here looked at when comparing lights (when I started posting measurements). I know you use 10 meters for your max lux test.
Mole


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> Inexpensive lux meter modeled by Julius the cat!
> 
> I use 2 meters because that matched the way it (bounce test) was done in the MTBR light tests which is what most people here looked at when comparing lights (when I started posting measurements). I know you use 10 meters for your max lux test.
> Mole


Haha, same lux meter I use, so that's good!

So the lux is the way the MTBR test is done?

I'm hoping I can help the MTBR light shootout in developing an accurate and quick way to test the dozens of lights they get. The shootout didn't happen this year simply because of the amount of time it takes to do it. They got really bogged down.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Mtbr shoot out is done with a sphere, not sure about intensity tests (never looked that deep). I have a sphere myself as well that I use to check ratings versus reality


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Outbound said:


> So the lux is the way the MTBR test is done?


They used lux readings from a bounce test for a while, then got I think L&M to test with their sphere and listed both numbers. Again I think the last "Light Comparison" only listed the sphere results. I'd like to see MTBR have a max. lux measurement listed also, important information IMO.
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

My thoughts on the use of lux meters; Whenever I use a lux meter it is usually only done just to help judge "relative brightness" of the lamps being tested. Personally I don't like pure bounce tests although I'm sure some people prefer that sort of thing. I prefer a more direct "lamp to meter" approach so I do my tests down a narrow hallway from about 4-5 meters away and directly aimed at the brightest part of the beam pattern. Since the hall is white and narrow a lamp with a wider beam pattern will reflect off the walls a bit and have more effect on the final reading ( or so my theory goes ). That said lamps with narrower beam patterns are almost always going to always read as brighter even if their total luminous output is less than a lamp using a wider optical setup. That's why I try only to compare lamps with output and optics that are somewhat similar. Otherwise the lamp with the more narrower beam pattern will have a distinct advantage when using a lux meter the way I use it. That's why I consider my own comparisons anecdotal and therefore just for ballpark reference purposes. Nothing really substitutes for what your eyes see when actually using the lamp in the real world.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Cat-man-do said:


> My thoughts on the use of lux meters; Whenever I use a lux meter it is usually only done just to help judge "relative brightness" of the lamps being tested. Personally I don't like pure bounce tests although I'm sure some people prefer that sort of thing. I prefer a more direct "lamp to meter" approach so I do my tests down a narrow hallway from about 4-5 meters away and directly aimed at the brightest part of the beam pattern. Since the hall is white and narrow a lamp with a wider beam pattern will reflect off the walls a bit and have more effect on the final reading ( or so my theory goes ). That said lamps with narrower beam patterns are almost always going to always read as brighter even if their total luminous output is less than a lamp using a wider optical setup. That's why I try only to compare lamps with output and optics that are somewhat similar. Otherwise the lamp with the more narrower beam pattern will have a distinct advantage when using a lux meter the way I use it. That's why I consider my own comparisons anecdotal and therefore just for ballpark reference purposes. Nothing really substitutes for what your eyes see when actually using the lamp in the real world.


It all depends on what you are trying to measure with a lux meter. You could measure lux at center of beam, lux at certain distances off center, convert your lux readings to "ANSI Throw" distances, or use it along with many different DIY integrating "spheres", "milk cartons", "boxes", and "PVC Tube Contraptions" to get a "total light output" type of measurement. I HIGHLY recommend you and Mole (and anyone else with a lux meter that is interested) build a DIY integrating "sphere". You can build a simple one really cheap and easy. Two 12in/30cm half foam spheres are usually available for around $10/ea from a local Jo Ann Fabrics store (or other large craft stores). Two foam half-spheres, some packing tape, a lux meter, and a knife are all you need to get started. Your measurements will only be relative until you "calibrate it" to a known light. Give it a try Cat, I bet you'll make good use of it!

-Garry


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

The way that road.cc does their testing is pretty much spot on how I'd like to see testing done with a lux meter.

Sphere's only give lumens, not really too much information to be gained there. Since we all know I am huge on beam pattern, that's what I use the lux meter for. Not only for spot intensity, but also light intensity at various points.

The best 2017/2018 front lights for cycling - 55-light beam comparison plus how-to-choose guide | road.cc

They do a great job with the lux by degree measurement.

Now I'd love to see it done on the Y-plane too, but considering nearly every single light out there is just a spot pattern, I can understand why doing it on a flat plane only.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Finally got out for a ride last night. Between colder temps, wind, rain and just not enough time little or no night riding for the last couple of weeks. Last night wasn't perfect, blood sugar hovered in the high 50's so vision and reflexes were less than perfect but too nice not to ride (went slow and upside was I got to eat 4 keebler fudge double stuff elfwich cookies I brought along for emergency fuel - not in normal diabetic diet). First time I ran the Theia (helmet mounted, S/S/S optics) and DS (Bar mounted, S/W optics) together so would have liked to be more with it physically and mentally but sometimes you just have to take what you get. Enjoyed myself anyway, got 32 mi. but realistically have to wait till next time to give a good impression of how the lights work together.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok new version Theia and Hyperions will be here soon, they are on the way.

Another update was change to LG 3000mah cells. Little higher capacity on the batter pack now.

Improvements to how the wireless remote mounts are in the works, not sure if they made a change to the remotes or if they are redesigning them.

Pre-order discount is going to cut off Friday.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

RAKC Ind said:


> ....
> Another update was change to LG 3000mah cells. Little higher capacity on the batter pack now.


May I know which model LG 3000 exactly? There are at least two of 3000 ones like HG2 (brown) and D1 (pink). The last ones are 4.35V which means they don't have full capacity at 4.2V. On the other hand they would have longer lifetime. Actualy D1 has one of the highest discharge voltage curves I've seen so far so they can maintan high voltage for long time.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I have no idea which one. Dont have them in hand. I will ask but best bet is if/when there is a warranty or repair issue with one (broken connector). Then I will have a chance to crack one open and know for sure.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

First pic is yesturday at 3 pm. Trails JUST opened but weather was to turn crappy just after dark so grabbed all the miles I could. Almost 50F, been in mid 50s for days, was looking forward to getting some night rides in again however...

Second pic is what I woke up to, a lot more than forecast (we got worst case scenerio) over 10" of nasty wet snow. No charity ride due to too much snow, fat bikes cant even get around for crap.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Alright, new Theia's made it! Hyperions are delayed, only got us enough to cover pre-orders I think, maybe one extra. All kinks are worked out too! GoPro adapters fit correctly, no loose battery in the remotes etc.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pixel_nut (Jun 27, 2012)

Very cool! As an owner of two still-working Nitefighter BT-21's, I'm looking for a light that's got a bit more kick than my optic-swapped helmet light. The Theia sounds like it would fit the bill. What were the wireless loose battery issues? All Theia's that you sell now are LG-cell packs?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The way the battery was mounted in the wireless remote it would move amd possibly loose connection. They changed it so the battery would stay in place properly now. There was a power drain issue as well on the original remotes. All of that has been fixed for all lights (we got replacement remotes for the DS)

The only Theia's we have are the ones with LG cells. They used Samsung cells previously so they never used cheap cells, they just updated cells for the higher powered lights.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

FIRST NIGHY RIDE OF THE SEASON FINALLY!!! Have more video, this is just one segment. Had my son running a DS as well. Sorry for the less than ideal camera settings. We left out before dark and Session 5's dont have a way to set protune without a phone/tablet.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The updated mounts are finally ready!!!

Fit 31.8 and 35mm handlebars. Will be coming in with our next shipment.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Another pic of the new handlebar mount. Really nicely done. Be great to have an aluminum mount for my Raceface Sixc 35 bars.

New 31.8mm-35mm mount










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Short video segment from tonight. Just a short ride at my home trails. Little over 3 miles, wanted to ride the new segments to get a feel for them.






Was a an interesting night. First forgot my GoPro, had the gimbal but no camera lol.

Then get there and realize I FORGOT MY LIGHTS. REALLY!?!?! LOL. Then to find out the park changed the lock and I didn't know so my key doesn't work.... kink in my plans but is what it is.

Get geared up and headed out, get a little bit into the trails, go to shift for the climb and kicked up a stick at the same time. Sent my chain down the cassette instead of up lol.

Finished by scaring off I dont know what. There is a pack of Coyotes in the area so my first reaction was to be loud and obnoxious. Then realized it was too small and only 1 animal.

Also tried taking a picture of the night sky, on the final test (30 seconds) I'm staring at the sky and a rather bright shooting star goes right over head. Sadly due to long exposure the camera didn't catch it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Is the Theia a 3000, 2700 or 2500 lumen light? The website is confusing as it lists the light with all 3 lumen ratings. https://www.rakclighting.com/collec...00-lumen-wireless-led-mountain-bike-light-kit

Any real world feedback or beam shots from users?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

The 2500 is a typo. Sorry about that

The company rates it at 3000 but it's just a bit over 2700 actual (following ANSI Proceedure). About 3000 right when it first turns on.

The pics/videos are "real world" as I dont have professional equipment, just a gopro on my local trails (and my lack of camera setting skills lol). Others should hopefully chime in too as we have quite a few out there now.

Beam pattern is variable, we have optics to make the beam about any way you want besides cut-off.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

ozlongboarder said:


> Is the Theia a 3000, 2700 or 2500 lumen light? The website is confusing as it lists the light with all 3 lumen ratings. https://www.rakclighting.com/collec...00-lumen-wireless-led-mountain-bike-light-kit
> 
> Any real world feedback or beam shots from users?


I used the Theia June 2nd and 3rd in the 24 Hours in the Canyon and was very very pleased with its performance and battery life. I will admit the helmet mount survived a nasty crash on lap 3 that saw it drove into the ground. One thing that I absolutely loved was the wireless remote for beam power adjustment that fits on the handlebar, it made it simply to adjust the power on the fly, it wont be long till I buy another one to use in tandem on my handlebars. The battery lasted the entire evening from sun up to sun down and I used it on its lowest setting and could see just fine..

I will be posting a writeup about it in the next few day with pictures. Feel free to PM if you have any questions.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Shipment FINALLY made it!

New mount is really nice. Stout, rubber spacer rings for 31.8 and 35mm handlebars so they dont slip. Really nice to have a proper mount for 35mm bars now!

Cant wait to get out with the new version Hyperion.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Went out to get pics of the new Theia and Hyperion on the new mounts. Definately some updates done to the lights.

GoPro adapter is properly spaced now so they fit other mounts properly, not just these.

Upgraded the wiring all around for packs and lights. Tougher and thicker wiring, finish of the pouches for the battery packs is flawless now.

Updated the rubber on the bottom of the wireless remotes now so it locks into the remote, not just squeezes in.

Helmet mounts are much better. Nice solid attachment to the base now, actually sewed together. Very nice!

One thing I love about the new handlebar mounts is that they get the light out ahead of things so no interference with gopro, phone, GPS or whatever you mount directly on your bars.

Last pic is one I just had to take, gorgeous view of the Mississippi River atop the bluffs.

Will get beam shots tonight hopefully (as long as storms stay away) to see how they compare to the previous versions as the updated the bin of LEDs used too. As soon as I get a chance I'll do runtime/output tests as well.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I know some have asked about Amazon. Theia's are now available and Prime eligible. Hyperions will be there soon as well. Only posting link because amazon search function gets confused.

https://www.amazon.com/M-Tiger-Wireless-Headlamp-Compatible-mounting/dp/B0787GGNFM

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

with the current 2018 DS does it come with the new go pro mounts?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes it does

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

thanks just ordered.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok here is pictures we went out to do today. Big thanks to my good friend for braving the mosquitos and unexpected chilly rain (rain was desired, but forecast said high 80s today, NOT EVEN CLOSE lol) to get real world photos at our trails at Eagle Point Park.

One note though, these look big on her as she's not even quite 5ft tall.

Night time shots coming next week.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Alright doctor gave me the all clear to start riding the fatty again. As well as obviously out of the sling so I can start working on runtime graphs with the sphere and so on.

No serious trail riding yet but I can still get out and night ride. Thankfully we have some very mellow trails around here that riding on the road is bumpier.

Stay tuned for RAKCs night time adventures again finally (after 5 months of almost nothing)!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> Alright doctor gave me the all clear to start riding the fatty again. As well as obviously out of the sling so I can start working on runtime graphs with the sphere and so on.
> 
> No serious trail riding yet but I can still get out and night ride. Thankfully we have some very mellow trails around here that riding on the road is bumpier.
> 
> ...


"Back in the saddle again!" :thumbsup:
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey everyone, had plenty of questions about Black Friday sale. Answer, 18% off single MTS light kit or 30% off 2 (only need code if buying 2 or more lights to receive the bigger discount)

https://www.rakclighting.com/discount/MTS2018BFCM


----------



## cere8 (Sep 19, 2015)

RAKC Ind said:


> Hey everyone, had plenty of questions about Black Friday sale. Answer, 18% off single MTS light kit or 30% off 2 (only need code if buying 2 or more lights to receive the bigger discount)
> 
> https://www.rakclighting.com/discount/MTS2018BFCM


Does 30% work for 2 lightheads or just 2 full kits? Already have good batteries.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

For kits only, sorry.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

cere8 said:


> Does 30% work for 2 lightheads or just 2 full kits? Already have good batteries.


I'm in the same boat.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*How do you mount your M-tiger battries?*


I've struggled figuring a good way to mount the 6 cell battery that came with my Theia and am curious what others are doing for mounting. The battery bag is pretty much covered with abrasive velcro except for the flap that folds over the insertion hole and holds the battery in place. Mounting on the velcro covered areas has proven not to be secure for me (and I don't want that next to the surface of my frame). Mounting frame between the top of the battery retention flap and the battery bag mounting flap is more secure, easier on the paint and seems like the way M-tiger had intended it to be done with one exception. Power cord for the battery exits this area at a 90 degree angle and is smashed against the frame and seems like a eventual failure point. I ended up cutting a hole in the bottom of the bag (hind site a slit would have been cleaner looking) and flipping the battery so the power cable exits at the bottom of the bag. This may have worked for me but I would think it problematic for a suspension frame or anyone who uses water bottles rather than a hydration pack. Again, curious to see mounting solutions others have come up with.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

This is how I mount, pack laying flat instead of straight hanging, puts the cable out to the side.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Is that the 8 cell?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I dont remember to be honest but I've used both 6 and 8 cell that way without issue (but all my cables run down the DTs on both my bikes) That pic is from July. I haven't been on a bike since then due to pretty invasive shoulder surgery.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is anything happening with RAKC Industries? 
I've been trying to get gold of them for a while now and haven't been able to get a response. I purchased one of their Theia lights back before X-Mas (gift for me from my wife) and due to a few circumstances didn't get top ride with it until late Jan. At that point it became apparent that there was a bit of an issue as the light would start to suddenly strobe occasionally and then stop. I contacted them and as they requested I send it back so they could have a look.
I sent it off mid Feb, right before I left for vacation for a couple of weeks, expecting that I would have the repair or replacement back when I returned. Nothing had yet arrived, so I contacted them and got a response saying that they had sent a replacement and were going to investigate and track the package and let me know. This was back on March 12th and I have emailed them 3 times with no response as well as PM'ing Rakc Ind here on MTBR.
I know he has been going through shoulder issues etc, so I have no problem if he has other life things getting in the way and causing a delay, but I would like to hear something back. As it is I have been without a really nice looking lightset for a while now, to say nothing of the $$ I've paid out for the lights with nothing to show for it. 
If anyone has any info please let me know!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MartinS said:


> *Does anyone know if there is anything happening with RAKC Industries? *
> I've been trying to get gold of them for a while now and haven't been able to get a response. I purchased one of their Theia lights back before X-Mas (gift for me from my wife) and due to a few circumstances didn't get top ride with it until late Jan. At that point it became apparent that there was a bit of an issue as the light would start to suddenly strobe occasionally and then stop. I contacted them and as they requested I send it back so they could have a look.
> I sent it off mid Feb, right before I left for vacation for a couple of weeks, expecting that I would have the repair or replacement back when I returned. Nothing had yet arrived, so I contacted them and got a response saying that they had sent a replacement and were going to investigate and track the package and let me know. This was back on March 12th and I have emailed them 3 times with no response as well as PM'ing Rakc Ind here on MTBR.
> I know he has been going through shoulder issues etc, so I have no problem if he has other life things getting in the way and causing a delay, but I would like to hear something back. As it is I have been without a really nice looking lightset for a while now, to say nothing of the $$ I've paid out for the lights with nothing to show for it.
> If anyone has any info please let me know!


I can't personally speak for him but I did notice that he hasn't posted since back in January. Sometimes people on here go silent for a while, it happens. Health issues, sudden change in occupation or family issues...all kinds of possibilities.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> As many are aware, the midwest has been dealing with some "once in a generation" extreme winter weather. First the most snow on record by far for January, Extreme cold, then warm and rapidly melting snow, now ice storms back to back.
> 
> WE ARE DEALING WITH A FLOODED OFFICE RIGHT NOW. Not deep but entire floor keeps getting 1/2 or so of water making it unsafe to have computers and such plugged in. Been battling it since Saturday but only getting worse, now ice storms have caused havoc with power and internet connections. This post is made via Laptop hot spotted to cell phone right now.
> 
> PLEASE BARE WITH US WHILE WE WORK TO GET OPERATIONAL AGAIN.


I copied this off the RAKC website. Possible explanation for the slow response to your correspondence?
Mole


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks Mole, this makes the most sense, I'll be patient.
Wonder when this went up, was looking at the site not long ago. Hope all is well with their clean-up, that can be o lot of work!


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Just a quick update, my warranty lightset showed up a week ago which is nice, so it seems like they should be back up and running now.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

web site is down !


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for the updates. Once all the issues got sorted I’ve been happy with my m-tiger lights


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Does anyone know if Rakc is still in operation? Does anyone have a recommendation for a high quality off brand like m-tiger? My Hyperion is still going strong and my friends want one, but it seems rakc is less active these days.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> Does anyone know if Rakc is still in operation?


No posts since Jan and his web page is down. :eekster:


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

It's night riding season again. Anyone still using their mtiger light?


----------



## benoksanen (Aug 3, 2005)

Yup, son just rode mine tonight. Great light. Wish they were still in business selling and improving and warrantying. I feel I’ve got my money’s worth out of it though.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> It's night riding season again. Anyone still using their mtiger light?


Hopefully! 
I had issues with my original light in that it would start strobing, took a while to get a warranty replacement from Rakc and that one ended up with the same problem. I initially tried for several months to contact mtiger and didn't get a response, then tracked down the UK distributor, who initially was quite helpful and it sounded like I'd get sorted, and then radio silence and no replies to further emails... 
I eventually went back to Mtigers website and poked around and found an email to someone higher up the ladder that the warranty dept, and possibly with a better understanding of English. They weren't initially helpful as technically I was past the 2 year warranty on a light I've used maybe 6 or so times, but I was able to forward them all the unanswered correspondence I had had with their warranty dept dating back 18 months as well as my communications I had with the UK distributor. Luckily they remembered seeing the video of the flashing/strobing light that I had sent to the UK guy and eventually sent me a newer light head. So far it seems okay, but I have yet to give it a longer test ride...


----------



## sns1294 (Oct 8, 2013)

I still have mine as a back-up/loaner light. I used it earlier this fall on a few night gravel rides, but currently running Outbound lights on my MTB.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Mine still seems to be working just fine. But I'm always a little concerned since the battery dies when stored. I've got a Hyperion, which is the four LED model. It requires constant air flow to not thermo shutdown... I figure as long as I'm riding with two lights everything should be fine if it dies on a descent.


----------

